# Nov '05 mamas, it's May!!!



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

New thread!

Here's the old one.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Yay new thread! Yay Spring! Yay May!

I never officially offered my condolences to you Helen. I was sooooooooooooo bummed to read about your pregnancy loss. I was so bummed to read about it that I couldn't even post until I thought of the perfect words to say to you, but they never came. So all I can say is that I'm really sorry AF came!







:







:







:







I am happy to see you are staying cheerful. I do hope that sticky pregnancy comes for you guys very soon.









I've been calling Xeowyn my Grumpy Barnacle, because that's what he is! He has days sometimes when he is just _suctioned_ to me, even when I pee like you guys were saying. And many days I swear he wants to be on my boob EVery. FreaKing. SecOnd. Booby barnacle!! That's what he is. Where's the booby barnacle smiley??









I'm 6 weeks pg, & have been sooooo sleepy.





















Ya gotta love that 1st trimester exhaustion! Or not... Thankfully Xeowyn is still a pretty good napper. We take some nice long naps together.









And that's about all I have to say lately. That I'm sleepy all the time! How fascinating, 'eh?


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I have an 18 month old! Happy May Day!

We were at the coffee shop after our run this morning, and this woman (who obviously has some mental health issues) was griping about Neela making noise, that squealing isn't cute and world overpopulation blah, blah. Another woman who overhead the rant came over to us and wished our family a happy may day.

My garden is sprouting beautifully and life is looking good. I did five loads of laundry yesterday and fell like maybe, just maybe, I could get my household mess under control. This weekend will be the second time since January that I have the weekend off without family from out of town visiting or me or Neela being sick (or both!). I'm so thrilled I don't know what we'll do!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy Beltane! The may blossom outside our front door came out today, as well...
For the neo-pagans amongst us, I went to a beltane rite at Avebury this weekend with the local druid circles (all of them.) I didn't take part, just watched, but it was inspiring. That's definitely something I need to explore further.
Zjande, don't fret. I honestly believe that it was a false positive, though I'm concerned because my temps are so high- also, there was a duff batch of clearblue digital over here recently, apparently, so I could have had one of those. Right now I'm in a genuinely happy place where I can be wildly excited for everyone I know who is pregnant knowing that at some point, that's probably going to be me too. I also have a gorgeous adorable little munchkin who grows in grace and beauty every day and is just totally wildly amazing. (she does action songs! Look, see, actions! Nobody's ever done that before, have they!!!!!) so yeah, I'm blessed. Plus I get to shag my husband silly whilst we're trying, of course







To be honest, I think I'm way more excited about your bfp







- nuts, isn't it? Promise not to desert us though?


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I also have a gorgeous adorable little munchkin who grows in grace and beauty every day and is just totally wildly amazing. (she does action songs! Look, see, actions! Nobody's ever done that before, have they!!!!!)

Hee! Rowan does action songs too - she LOVES "The Wheels on the Bus" with all the actions - she does them along with the song and we've discovered that at least half of the time when she hollers "BUS!!!" randomly it's not because of an actual bus, it's because she wants us to sing "Wheels on the Bus"









Also I meant to post a few days ago about Rowan's amazing singing ability - the other night after she nursed she wasn't quite asleep so she lay in my lap and *sang HERSELF* lullabies - mostly "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star" - WITH a few actual words AND on key! (And with the actions, of course.) Then she peacefully dropped off to sleep.

(And Helen, I'm starting to explore my latent neo-paganism, too... I just posted a "hello" in the Pagan Mamas thread over in spirituality - come join, so I'm not the only newb







I'm jealous of your druidic meetings, I don't know of any groups around here although I'm sure there must be some, it's that kind of town...)


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

don't have much to say at this point, just subbing . . .


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, spughy, you know what you need to do, don't you? Come move to sunny Wiltshire and take your pick of ancient druidic temples







It's a good point about the pagans thread, especially with today only being the 2nd of the month- I normally have a hard time keeping up with them.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

And another of the transatlantic culture questions- do you lovely ladies have maypoles over there? If so, do you dance around them?- cos we do, and did, and it was great fun


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

we used to do a mayday celebration at the waldorf school where we would dance the maypole. im not sure that it is a very deep tradition here in north america.

im sick







: it sucks because i had to get up at 6am anyways and now i just feel like hell. i asked my daycare kiddos dad if he could arrange a playdate for her after school and he seemed so offended. this is the 1st day that i have ever said that i coulnt do a full days work in 8 months. give me a friggin break. im a slave labour daycare momma. guilt is not what i need.







:

anyways,

ngaio has almost slept through the night 3 nights in a row.. just nursing for seconds then going back to sleep. i have had super bad insomnia though, so getting more sleep isnt happening. i dont know whats wrong with me these days.

sorry for the blah post


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Fern. You deserve a day off. Several, in fact







Once you move you won't have the daycare kids anyway will you?

Helen, I know OF maypoles but I'm unaware of any here. I need to get in touch with more actual pagans who are local and do things. I know one Wiccan (wife of a former coworker) - she's in Sooke though which is an hour drive from here... but I think I will e-mail her today anyway and ask her about stuff. Kind of missed the boat on any Beltane celebrations I think, plus the weather was crappy here - overcast and windy, not even any nice Beltane rain!

I feel very bleh today. There must be some bleh energy going around. Where is everyone else? SoulJourney, Amy, Kavita, DiD, barcelona...?


----------



## sesa70 (May 12, 2006)

Hello mamas~!

My dd is a Nov 05 baby too, but I usually only post at the beginning of the threads b/c it gets so overwhelming after a few pages









Life is good at our house, I have baby fever (reading about bfp's doesnt help! LOL!) but trying to get over it. Amira has been loving the outdoors lately. She wants to be outside all day. Its been great! I have been stuck in a bit of a mommy-rut, feeling negatively about myself lately, but it too shall pass









Dd has a runny nose/cold right now, but otherwise we have all been pretty healthy too!


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm here, also having a bleh day so far. Should start AF any minute, but I've been feeling like that since Sunday or so, and so far nada. (No, I'm not pregnant. Or if I am, it will be a miracle of the immaculate conception variety! It's been a busy and exhausting month . . . .)

I am super tired, I was up till five am sorting through some papers. It was really crazy, we had a million fax copies of contracts and addendums and reports between us and our buyer, and now us and our seller, as well as a ton of other general information, mixed in with receipts, junk mail, repair receipts, magazines, title paperwork, take out menus, business cards and information to leave for our buyer, mail that needed to be dealt with, various papers with notes and scribbles and phone numbers. I am usually pretty organized, but I realized that with all the real estate and moving transactions, the situation had sort of outgrown my organizing systems. Anyway, it took me several hours while Ella was sleeping, but I did a ton or sorting and organizing and I finally feel like my head is on straight now! It was getting really chaotic, I just snapped yesterday because I was looking for the plumbers' business card and I couldn't find it, and ended up searching through all kinds of crap and by the time I found it it was too late. I'm happier now that I have my numbers all together and my papers all filed and my lists all made and neatly transcribed so that they are legible!









So related to that, yesterday the craziest thing happenned! I went to Office Max and bought a new binder with file folders and notebook and handy pockets for things. I had been out and about and debated whether to hit Office Max or go home right then b/c Ella hadn't really napped and was starting to get cranky and it was about 5:15. I finally just decided to go but try to make it snappy. So I was in Office Max looking around, and Ella was in the shopping cart, and was kind of fussing/screeching, and then I was doing something to make her laugh, and she was giggling hysterically. Suddenly a head and then a body appears at the space at the end of our aisle, and then the person does a double take, and I suddenly look and realize that it's DH!!! We started laughing and couldn't believe it! He had been in another aisle elsewhere in the store and heard what sounded like Ella, he had popped his head into our aisle thinking that it couldn't be her and expecting that he would see some baby/kid who sounded a lot like her--still, I guess it was compelling enough that he went to check, and it was her! We were both totally amazed, we hadn't talked since earlier in the day and neither of us had been necessarily planning on going there or told the other one we were thinking about that or wanting anything from the office supply store. We just totally randomly ran into each other! How weird is that?! After we got over the initial suprise and amazement, I thought to ask him, "What are you here to get, anyway?" and he said, "Oh, I'm looking for something to organize all these papers, everything is in such a mess" and I said, "Me too!" and we both started laughing all over again!


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi all!!! Happy May.

We have a maypole nearby but only because of the RennFaire...Love the RennFaire!!!!

We spent the weekend at the Festival of Books that the LA Times does. Over 400 authors and bookreadings and book signings...it's seriously book nerds heaven *and since DH and I are both serious book nerds it was awesome* DS got his copies of No David!, How I became a pirate and Pirates don't change diapers all autographed by none other than David Shannon himself. We aren't a huge fan of No David as a book...but we won't be censoring our kiddo so we'll just explain that *some* families have problems with these sort of things and say NO all the time but we don't. And we can laugh at the pictures.

DS is getting so big...I'm astounded as I look at the calendar and realize how fast time is flying...ummm hello FRIDAY is my one month anniversary. AF has been odd and crazy lately...and we haven't been too careful...so we could be showing up with a BFP any day...We are hoping for July...but sooner would be that much better for me b/c I am DONE being a WOHM when we have #2.

That's us in a nutshell...I'll try to keep up but it's the END of the school year so TONS going on at work.

*hugs*


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Mentioning pregnancy, has anyone gone and lurked in the Dec07 DDC? Holy moly- now I know why April was so quiet around here








Kavita, your dh sounds like such a honey







I love synchronicity, it's my word for my week. And I love Thursdays because I get to go and play with messy things and talk to grownups, and my body is doing what it's meant to, and life is generally sweet.
Spughy, I'm with you on the healthy eating thing- I have more than 50 pounds to come off, but to start with I'm aiming for 30. Want a buddy?


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My babysitter quit after only two days so I had to get my boss to change my schedule. Thankfully he was really understanding about it but I can't work full time until I find another sitter. Argh. Which means things are definitely not going to be as easy as I'd hoped. I thought I'd found the perfect solution.
Last thread someone asked what I was going to school for. I'm going for my RN, after which I will go to a midwifery college, but first I have to do something to earn enough money so we can actually save some money for me to be able to not work for a while. So the RN isn't really something I'm interested in doing long term, I just know there's a need and I'd be good at it.
I have a hilarious picture of Winter asleep in a very funny spot that I will have to share tomorrow. For now I must get to bed while I can, Suriya just fell asleep!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I've royally messed up my paperwork for registering our Canadian car in the US, so after today we're carless while we await the slow moving paperwork process. I did a huge grocery shop this morning, so I think we'll be fine with walking and biking for the next little while. Bus transit here is pretty crummy, but both DH and I have free passes through work/school. I'm unexpectedly reducing my carbon output for a while









I also took Neela for a check up and she is (drumroll).... 35 1/2 inches tall and 25 lb 13 oz. For height the doctor's computer put her at the 99.68 percentile. I'm 5'2" on a tall day









Kaspirant, good luck with the TTC and timing- I'll be watching the DDCs for you, too. I've seen it Helen, Dec07 is CRAZY busy! I'm not TTC, and still awaiting PPAF (though not too anxiously). I think my body knows that I'm not ready for another right now, so is making the decision for me.

Kavita~ Only a parent would think to trek across the store because of a familiar sounding screetch. Anyone else would run the other way!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Actually, trmptplaya's due now, isn't she? Or around about now, anyhow? I just think it's so, so cool that zjande has so many of the Nov mamas in December with her









Mel, that's gold top milk in them there boobs







Skye is still diddy, but at least she's portable- it's also greatly amusing to hear people going "oh, look at the cute ickle baby"
" BIG GIRL!!!!" and then climbs down and does a dance to prove it








She's nuts.
DiD, childcare stinks. I'm glad you're still working towards your midwifery- and you know, once you get your RN you could always come to the UK for a year to get your RM qualification. That would let you work anywhere


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Mamas! Just a quick drive by to say hello. Things have been CRAZY here in preparation for our move. The packers/movers come on Monday, but our new apartment won't be ready to move into until the 14th, so we have about 6 days of not really having a permanent home... so we're not sure what we're going to do. We want to take a vacay, but I don't think we can really afford it right now.







:

Anyway, I haven't read any posts in over a week, but just wanted to let you all know I'm thinking about you and I will check back in when we get settled...maybe towards the middle of the month. Wish us luck!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Good luck, Amy







Happy house!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Happy May everyone! Another drive-by hello here...life is beyond crazy at the moment. I've been out til 11 every night except one for the past two weeks, and don't get a break til Monday. I have to say, I think it was a mistake accepting this role...it has been more pain for Finley (he won't sleep without me, except that first night) and DH and me too, and the play has not been rewarding enough to make it feel worth it.

Anyway...a bit of a vent, but that is taking up almost all of my "free" time. And, we are moving to LA in less than three weeks!!!! The good news is, as of yesterday, we have an apartment! We are renting, and found a lovely duplex in Pasadena, and you can see the mountains from our window. I know I haven't shared what is going on yet, but it has been crazy, and stressful, but is now feeling more calm and really like it is all meant to be...

Amazing how many mamas our moving right now! And, amazing how much TTC/pregnant action is going on! I was actually nervous I was pregnant this week, but took an ept and it was a BFN, so I'm relieved (we'd like to wait a while, though if I were, I'd be happy...just a bit stressed for a moment...)

Thinking of you all always and am keeping up with reading, just haven't had a chance to post.

DiD, sorry about childcare and work!
Spiritmomma, I hope you can find something to help you feel balanced and fulfilled creatively/emotionally/etc. It is hard, and I understand.

Spughy, I cannot believe Rowan's singing abilities!!! How amazing and how adorable! Wow. You may have a musical prodigy on your hands...singing on key?!

flapjack, I'm glad you're feeling well.

Amy and Kavita and Fern, happy moving!

Kaspirant, let us know if you are indeed expecting again. Happy one month anniversary!

More soon....


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

i am saying hello and reading along. trying to get things together for our year long trip abroad. still planning to visit you folks out in seattle around the end of june!

we just got home from a great show and i must sleep! will be in touch more, i promise! glad to be able to read along and keep up with the other november born babes!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

YAY weekend!!!

I'm going to go to the gym this morning then spend the rest of the day just hanging out with Rowan. Maybe do some shopping.

I've finally convinced Rowan that it's fun to be in the back carry position in the sling. Yeehaw! Now I can use the sling comfortably with her again. Soooooo much easier than a frame backpack. Love love love my slings.

Hi Gunter! Hi Barcelona!

(getting kicked off the computer now..)


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Back carry in a ring sling? Any pictures of how I try this? I love my ring sling, but she loves to walk


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Instructions for how to put a wiggling monster on the back in a ring sling, no. I do however have a couple pictures of Annette ~ 2-2.5 years old on my back in a ring sling here and here My mind is too fried right now to even explain how to do it. I haven't tried putting Joseph on my back in a ring sling, it's much easier in a mei tai. I'll update later when I can think straight if that happens in the near future.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

ive given up on slings.. im getting a mei tai and an onbu and hopefully one will work well for us. ngaio also really likes to walk..and smell every flower along the way.

today she face planted in the playground into the cememnt and has a huge fat lip all cut up inside and a bump on her forehead. im scared to feel her teeth to see if they are wiggly. she had a Lot of blood.. its the first time shes really had a bleeding injury. not fun. it made me all shaky and scared.. but nursing helped a lot for both of us. its those moments that im so glad i still nurse..

we went to the waldorf may fair and watched the maypole dance and saw a puppet show. it was very lovely.

tired.must veg.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Okay...did some quick skimming on other posts...

We have the beco baby carrier and love it ... it's a structured carrier and It's AMAZING.

We are NOT yet expecting as our dear friend showed up...but we are one month closer to the very actively trying..and we are enjoying the practicing







Hopefully the keyword in all that is YET









We got a Learning Tower, Stokke Tripp Trapp and a LikeABike ***on serious sale because no one wanted to buy it*** with our tax refund this year









We are enjoying our new toys quite a lot. I'm looking forward to the day that I'm a SAHM and we can use these things ALL the time.

Work is winding down only 28 more days of school, 9 of which are minimum days. But who's counting.

We took DS to the zoo today and all had a blast. I







the zoo!!!

DS has a scary new habit of laying down and throwing his head back...it's not so bad when he does it on the bed...but today at the zoo he did it on the sidewalk and I caught his head twice before I missed and he slammed it into the sidewalk...it's so not fun.

Barcelona--thank you for the anniversary wishes...I can't believe it's already been a month!

Okay we are all gonna go watch a movie ...

*hugs* mamas


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Ah yes, the independence-demanding toddler. Xeowyn isn't too keen on staying in his sling anymore either. The biggest bummer about that is it makes our frequent library trips soooooooooooOOOO much more difficult. We pretty much use the library as our homeschool curriculum source so I like to spend time finding just the right books in our current subjects....







: What the heck will I do when I have two babies??? Oy.

I also contemplate how things will change when my belly's ginormous. Our usual grocery routine is Xeowyn riding low on my belly in the sling so he can boob-snack while I shop. Soon there will be a belly there....

You know how I asked about your shortling's teeth awhile back? Xeowyn's have been consistently getting worse & worse. He has his 1st dentist appt on Thurs & I am so nervous!! I have NO idea why he teeth are rotting. My only guess is genes ? He's never had a bottle, a sippy cup, pacifier, soda, only started drinking juice very recently & infrequently, I didn't take any medications while pregnant... I just can't figure it out! And his teeth are BAD.







: Like, getting holes in the front ones, rotting away, bad. I just hate it so much! I do not look forward to scary dental work, and having to make decisions about what to do should the dentist suggest any weaning or dental work or flouride or caps or fillings or or or.







: Sigh.

*Fern* how sad that Ngaio fell on her face!







I think all kids have that happen at least once or twice. They all walk around with big scabs up their face. Where's the scabby face smiley?









*Kaspirant* hoooray on the TTC! I'm excited for you guys!

I left Xeowyn downstairs with dada & I hear him getting all demandy & fussy. I guess it's boobage time. G'night all!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Aubrey, two of my kids teeth are fine- one are not. The one with bad teeth, predictably, is Isaac, the child with constitutional health problems etc. I'm taking him to see a homoeopathic dentist because I can't believe that his dental problems are unrelated to his overall lack of "balance." Skye's too small to be registered with a dentist, but our new one gave her a checkup because Isaac's teeth are so bad.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Homeopathic dentistry! Oh there is so much to think about in regard to all this.... I hadn't even thought of homeopathic dentistry.

Have you come up with any ideas as to what has caused Isaac's tooth decay or ways to prevent further decay yet?

You know, my first child had terrible teeth, just as bad as Xeowyn's. Then my 2nd child had perfect teeth until he was at least 6. And now here my 3rd has the bad teeth again....







:


----------



## PicnicBear (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sesa70* 
Hello mamas~!

My dd is a Nov 05 baby too, but I usually only post at the beginning of the threads b/c it gets so overwhelming after a few pages









Life is good at our house, I have baby fever (reading about bfp's doesnt help! LOL!) but trying to get over it. Amira has been loving the outdoors lately. She wants to be outside all day. Its been great! I have been stuck in a bit of a mommy-rut, feeling negatively about myself lately, but it too shall pass









Dd has a runny nose/cold right now, but otherwise we have all been pretty healthy too!

Hi Theresa -- I met you and Amira about a year ago . . don't know if you would remember me and my son, Teddy. I just hopped over here to see what my fellow Nov. 2005 mamas were up to but I don't really post here since after the birth. We met a a playdate at Elena's house -- I don't know how to describe ourselves except that I am petite with dark brown hair and Teddy is, obviously the same age are Amira . . maybe I met you at Melinda's, too, now that I think about it. We moved to NC which is why I haven't seen you since. Take Care!


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm glad that I am not the only one with a toddler bent on self-destruction. In the last couple of weeks, Ella has taken up the sport of diving. First I was giving her a bath/letting her play with water in the kitchen sink while I did some dishes, etc. She decided to stand up in the sink and it was just one second she was sitting, the next second she had popped up and before I could even react and tell her to sit down and get her seated again she just went headfirst toward the tile floor. It was insane, because it was almost like slow motion, I screamed and flew over and grabbed at her in mid-air and I somehow caught her about a foot and a half before her head hit the floor. It was weird though because I sort of caught her head, but she was upside down, so I sort of did some weird manuver where I pulled her to me and sort of tucked her head down so her chin was toward her chest and somersaulted her somehow and ended up holding her by her chin/bottom of her head and setting her down on the ground on her feet that way. It was so weird and scary and happenned so fast that I can't even really explain it, one second I saw her falling and was grabbing her and the next I was setting her down, and I don't even really remember what exactly happenned in between.

I am totally stressed out right now with the moving situation. I still have no idea exactly when/how we are going to go--house we're selling closes on June 1, and house we're buying closes on June 5. It will take them 1 day to pack us, 1 day to load us, then 5-8 days to get our stuff there depending on factors I'm not aware of yet. And we want to pull up the carpet in the new place and have the hardwood floors refinished before we move all our stuff in. So it's sort of shaping up to be like a math story problem with all these weird variables, when we have to be here to do stuff and when we have to be there to do stuff and the biggest thing is how we are going to transport two large dogs and one toddler and two adults and two cars that won't fit all five of us across the country. Especially because I have a history of having my first anxiety/panic attack while driving cross country when I moved here nine years ago. Obviously the circumstances are really different between then and now, but I want to make sure that if I'm driving a vehicle that I have the freedom to stop when/where I want or need to, and not be on a tight time frame. So that's a little challenging if I'm caravaning with DH and the dogs in the other car--we'll be kind of limited due to the dogs in terms of needing to actually plan where we are staying, etc. So, I may leave earlier and just do the mommy and me cross country road trip with Ella! That way I can take my time and stop along the way as needed or desired, and only have to drive a few hours a day. We'll see. The whole thing is a little disconcerting. I am sure we'll figure it out, but I'm not sure how.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, Laura, that sounds like a challenge. All I can suggest is that you take lots of rescue remedy with you, but you're one of the strongest people that I know.
Zjande, I put it down to Isaac's overall lack of "balance", as I said. I'm probably never going to be able to say "this is what caused all of his health problems, and if I can do x,y and z differently then things will be fine." He is who he is, and as he was meant to be, and it's been a hard lesson for me to learn. "If only" are the two most pointless words in the English language.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Big hugs and good luck vibes to all of the moving mamas!

We still use the ring sling occasionally, since it's fast enough for the rapid fire toddler mind changes- "up, carry, down, walking, carry, climbing, down!". I use the ring sling on my back when I take out the laundry- put the padded part over the shoulder with the rings at breast level, then put toddler on hip and shift/hop her around to the back. She needs to be reminded NOT to lean back because it throwns mum badly off balance.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll take some pics (or more accurately get DH to take some pics) of Rowan in the back carry in the sling when I can remember. Usually getting us all out of the house is a bit hectic so things like taking pictures tend to fall by the wayside.

We had a nice weekend, nothing exciting. DH's thesis defense is on Thursday - send "success" vibes for him! (I'm excited because I get to take the day off work because the IL's are away and we therefore have no childcare for the day. Bummer







)

Yuck, I'm sitting at my desk all sweaty from my workout. I wish I could spare 15 min for a shower afterwards but I can't... and it's not like I actually stink or anything (I think)... but the workouts are definitely having a positive impact on my weight, and more importantly, my self esteem (I can do a full set of 10 real army-style pushups! I am the coolest girl in the world!!!







) so it's worth the post-workout sweaty ickies.

Good luck for all the moves. I wish you speedy, uneventful moving.

Kaspirant - what's a LikeABike???


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Spughy -- It's a balance bike. No pedals. Smaller. wooden. Kids learn to balance and run and hold their feet up to *ride* it. Starters just stand on it and *walk* it. I love it!!
http://www.likeabikeusa.com

We are doing wonderfully! DS is LOVING his Learning Tower. I swear the thing is amazing. We are currently baking cupcakes and DS ran the mixer. He loved starting and stopping it and watching it turn...giggling and scraping the bowl.

Okay back to the kitchen where my boys are making a mess









*hugs*


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I think Neela has MDC radar- as soon as I start a post she finishes her nap!

Continuing on with what I wanted to say yesterday...

Aubrey~ Sorry about Xeowyn's teeth. I hope you find some answers.

Fern~ I hope Ngaio is doing better. Poor girl!

Kaspirant, I've been meaning to ask you about if you were able to go to readings at the festival. My DH is a writer, and we took Neela to readings and book events in the sling when she was small. We try again every few months, but she still has a really hard time being quiet. She talks non-stop at home, too, so it's no surprise. We've taken books and coloring stuff, and offered *lots* of nursing, but I've still had to leave early or take her for a walk lately (she seems like a heckler in the crowd). I've seen quiet toddlers at readings before, though.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey there, everyone! I always feel the need to reintroduce myself since I changed my name! It's me, Mary, itsybity25.

I hope I can remember everyone!

Helen-









Fern;







hope you're having a better day

Zjande- congrats on the pregnancy, and I hope things go ok at the dentist and you get some helpful answers. Do the teeth hurt Xeowyn?

Julia- so nice to see you in our thread! How's moving, and everything else?

Laura and Amy- thinking of you with all your moving craziness!! Soon you will be neighbors! I can't believe it.

Gunter- so nice to hear from you. i was wondering if you were on your trip already. When do you leave, and where all are you going? How exciting!

Barcelona- I checked out your website- you are gorgeous! I was disappointed that I couldn't see your video from law and order, for some reason it kept shutting down my computer.

Kaspirant, Kristina, sphughy, mel, Theresa, and anyone else I'm forgetting- hugs to all of you too.

Life is crazy busy here- I'm involved in advocating for midwifery in our area- lots of practices and birth centers getting shut down so a big movement afoot. It's been nuts and I'm learning a lot! I also became a LLL leader last month, and went back to work part time about 3 months ago. Plus 2 very active and needy children- did I mention, life is nuts????!!! Cooking a ton, trying to learn how to garden, keep the house in some sort of order, taking care of 2 needy dogs, and find some time in there to relax and get some sleep. Ezra is an absolute angel baby, he is gorgeous and sweet and fat and happy as can be. Only has 6 teeth still!

Much Love to all of you Nov. 05 mamas


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm cruising MDC due to moving-anxiety-related insomnia and noticed that I am on post 999--so although I have nothing really to say I thought I didn't want to squander my 1000th post just anywhere, so I decided to come share this momentous occasion here with my beloved DDC!









Okay, here goes . . . .


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Hee, hee. What's the senior title going to be?
I think it's so cool that we got your 1000th post. I have nothing to say either, but y'know. I hate seeing our thread drop down to page 2 or 3 of the forum








Happy moving! That was it! I knew there was something to say...


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm just wasting time hoping the smoke clears up so we can walk over to the school and fill out more paperwork. At the moment the brush fires have the air so smokey I couldn't walk the 1/10 a mile without an asthma attack. I'm hoping for a nice sea breeze or even better some rain to put these fires out! The kids are hanging out the windows watching some trees across the street get trimmed up from the power lines. Cheap entertainment







I've got a bunch of phone calls I could be making in hopes of getting back to college this fall, but I don't think coughing through a call is going to get anything done. I also need to call an opthamalogist that is going to be giving me a free eye exam through Vision USA. I have I mentioned asthma and brush fires don't mix well? I'll just be glad that neither of the kids seem to have my breathing problems at this point.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh Kristina, I'm so sorry your asthma is playing up







It's so cool that your kids seem to have escaped so far though- I'm so glad breastfeeding worked for you, even though it didn't for us.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Helen. I'm doing ok since I closed the windows and turned the a/c on







My asthma didn't really start up until I was a teen so there is chance that my kids might get it yet, but I'm obviously hoping not. Of course the nasty barking cough Joseph has at the moment from the sinus stuff we have all been dealing with makes me worry about asthma, but he seems to get sick quicker then Annette and gets worse then she ever did. Since my entire family seems to have problems with milk and my mom regularly used formula supplements while we were in the nursery at church there seems to be some chance that had something to do with triggering the asthma. I've done much better overall healthwise since I had to get rid of dairy in my diet when Annette was little. I haven't had pneumonia once since quitting dairy and I used to get it every winter. Now if we can just keep me away from pizza with extra cheese once Joseph weans I'll be doing good LOL


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Kristina, that sounds like croup to me, which has some links with asthma- it's swelling of the larynx that causes the breathlessness and the odd cough. I don't want to worry you, but I'd get it checked out next time he's at the doctors.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Kristina,







. I hope you can breathe easier soon.

Everyone, I need some happy-success-good-luck vibes directed at my DH. He's defending his thesis tomorrow morning. And tonight, wouldn't you know it, he was in a car accident. Nobody was hurt, thank goodness, but our little Honda is a bit pranged up. He was cut off by a silly girl talking on a cell phone while driving and couldn't avoid her. But of all the times for this to happen - he's got more than enough to stress about without adding all that on.

I'm taking tomorrow off work to look after Rowan while he does his thing. (yay day off work!)


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Where is everyone else? SoulJourney, Amy, Kavita, DiD, barcelona...?

I'm feeling the love!









Hola, everyone! Sorry I've been MIA lately and DAMN, do I ever have some catching up to do! I have only read bits and pieces but I promise I will catch up eventually. I went a few weeks without internet and it really helped me realize that I have a serious MDC addiction.







I have decided that I need to spend more time actually _living_ my life instead of _posting_ about it!!!! I just realized that it's nearing midnight, though, so I'll catch y'all up on my and Noah's lives soon...promise! I just wanted to stop in and say hi! I miss you guys!

ps...Spiritmomma...I finally met your sister today and you guys could be twins! She even sounds like you!


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Kristina,







. I hope you can breathe easier soon.

Everyone, I need some happy-success-good-luck vibes directed at my DH. He's defending his thesis tomorrow morning. And tonight, wouldn't you know it, he was in a car accident. Nobody was hurt, thank goodness, but our little Honda is a bit pranged up. He was cut off by a silly girl talking on a cell phone while driving and couldn't avoid her. But of all the times for this to happen - he's got more than enough to stress about without adding all that on.

I'm taking tomorrow off work to look after Rowan while he does his thing. (yay day off work!)

Good luck to your DH!!!! Hopefully he will be able to just ignore the car situation and focus on his defense. I'm sure it will be great!!! And enjoy your day off with Rowan.

But while I'm here, I shall tell you a funny "hey it could be worse" story that happenned to a friend of mine from college when she was defending her thesis to cheer you/him up!







I don't exactly remember the entire chain of events, but I do know that a couple of days before she had to defend she got this horrible case of pinkeye. So her eyes were all swollen and red and bleary and looked terrible. Then the night before her defense she got sick--don't remember if it was flu or just nerves but she was wickedly sick and puking, and the force of her puking knocked her front top tooth out!! (The tooth was dead before and kinda gray, but hey, it was there!) She wasn't able to get anything done dental-work wise before the next day, so she had to defend her thesis with one missing front tooth and a mean case of pinkeye!!

(And yes, she got her degree and last I heard from her she was a very successful and happy professional!)









kristina, hope everyone can breathe again at your place soon!!!!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Spughy, many good thoughts and wishes your dh's way that his defense goes well. Have you got any plans for a celebration after or will you be waiting until he gets his degree?

Helen, Thanks for the idea on the coughing. I don't think it sounds like croup, but I'll bring it up when we got in a couple weeks. To me it sounds more like bronchitis. Hopefully whatever it is he will be over it soon. Annette just has a lingering cough now, but had it for close to a week before Joseph got it. She took about 2 weeks to get over it and Joseph has only been done with it a week so far.

My breathing is going better today although I'm not sure I dare try to walk to the school. I've got plans with dh that he will come home on his lunch tomorrow to drive me over there if the smoke doesn't clear up. I hate the idea of driving for such a short distance, but it's better then ending up making a trip to the ER. I'm hopeful the storm headed our way from off the coast of GA will bring us some rain and put the fires out. That would make breathing much easier.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoulJourney* 
I have decided that I need to spend more time actually _living_ my life instead of _posting_ about it!!!!

I guess this is where I'm at too. It seems like I already spend a good amount of my day trying to complete tasks that Isa can't participate in. I'm starting to sense that I need to be MUCH more present with her. So, sorry ladies! It's not that I don't miss ya!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SoulJourney*
ps...Spiritmomma...I finally met your sister today and you guys could be twins! She even sounds like you!

Word. She and I are like sisters. I mean, that is, uh... you know what I mean!







She's awesome though, huh. I'm so proud of her. She's doing all the things I wanted to do at her age, but was too inside my shell. She makes me feel SO alive when I'm around her. She drew me a new tattoo... Saturday at 2pm, Metamorphosis.... If you happen to be in Broad Ripple....


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

:






























DH passed his defense with flying colours! He's PhD now! Woooohooo!!!!

I am so proud of him. He worked so hard for so long and he wrote an AWESOME thesis which got rave reviews from all the smart people who read it. Now all that's left is a bit of paperwork and a diploma to be awarded in November.

Yay! Happy happy happy!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Congrats to your dh!


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats to your hubby!


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Yippee!!! Now it's "Dr. Spughy's Husband" to us!!















:





















:


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Congrats to your husband, Spughy!
















SoulJourney~ I just checked out your blog and you BEAUTIFUL baby! Glad to hear that you're doing well and living life


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yay! Spughy's husband!!!! Here's to the next stage of your lives together


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Just a moment to say--my new babysitter is here!!!!!















:




























:

At this moment those are the sweetest two words in the English language to me: "my babysitter"









I did not even realize how stressed I have been for the last few months until I had someone actually helping and entertaining Ella during the day for a few minutes, and I actually showered by myself and made her a good breakfast and made myself breakfast (and ate it no less!) and checked my email, and she hasn't watched any TV and she's been safe and happy and entertained. I also got a good night's sleep last night (for a change.) I should be packing some boxes and getting some things organized, but now I feel rested and happy enough that I think I will work through Ella's nap and do what I need to do, rather than collapsing with her and then waking up groggy and grouchy. Right now the babysitter is helping Ella water the next door neighbor's plants in the backyard. (I don't know if I posted this, but our sweet little old lady neighbor that I was really close with passed away of cancer a couple of weeks ago, right after we got back into town.







I told her son that I'd water over there so the plants and lawn don't all die, which is no small task in the desert especially in the summer.) Luckily thought Ella loves watering them, and is actually really good at it, so I've just started stripping her down to her diaper and some shoes, handing her the watering wand connected to the hose, and she knows exactly what to do!! Anyway, it's really a relief to have some help, even for just a couple of hours--I realize that I can't do everything, and if I were working a paid job at home, we wouldn't think that I should be able to make phone calls or work on the computer or complete other work-related tasks uninterrupted while engaging with a toddler, so why should I think that I can get all the real estate/home repair finaglings taken care of, pack, organize, clean, prepare meals, take care of myself, and still entertain a toddler and have it be TV-free? I just can't do it. Maybe someone else can, but I can't. And I don't have a helpful grandma or sister or anyone really except DH, who has a lot on his plate too between work, helping organize the labs to be packed up and move to the new place, and doing all the other house/home stuff. I've realized that the AP "ideal" (well, AP plus just being a cheap-ass!) of thinking that you should be the one to take care of the kid yourself all the time regardless is not working for us at this moment, and that to be a good parent I actually have to let go and let someone else help me and care for my child sometimes.

So, that's what's up. I'm going to get off the internet and actually accomplish something now! Happy Friday morning everyone!!!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm at work and I *miss* my babies today.








Winter's newest phrases are What's that? Look at that. I want that. See this?

SO cute. I love talking babies.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Kavita~ Way to go with the babysitter. I'm glad you've found someone who can help! I have one "free" afternoon a week, and am a better mama for having it.

DiD~ So sorry that you're missing your kids! I hope you have figured out your childcare situation









My legs have a good-feeling ache from biking so much this past week. We're surviving carlessness, and managing to get groceries still. We had a lovely bike trip to the farmer's market this morning, and Neela didn't mind having to share her trailer with a big load of fresh produce for the ride home.







:














:


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Nope, childcare is still up in the air. My mom might have to take the day off on Monday just so I don't have to, because I'm 2 absences away from losing my job.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Nope, childcare is still up in the air. My mom might have to take the day off on Monday just so I don't have to, because I'm 2 absences away from losing my job.


Yikes, I hope that works out okay for you!!! It's so hard to find good childcare! I hope you are able to get it worked out soon!

Way to go on the phrases! Ella is still talking mostly in single words and signs, no real phrases yet. Except for "Dog--woo woo woo"! Don't know if that counts!!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

We've had a couple 2-word sentences - "bees gone" and "bus gone". Otherwise she's still on single words, but she's started parroting - this afternoon she pointed at a nail in the stairs and I said "that's a nail" and she said "nail! nail! nail!" all the way up the stairs, pointing at every single nail... she also said "Eli" - her little friend we saw this afternoon - but she's still really insistent that her donkey is a horse, no matter how many times I say "donkey".

She's also really insistent that's she's a baby, not a bunny, or a bug, or a snorticle. If I say "oh I love my little bunny" she says "BABY" really indignantly. It's funny.

DiD- hope the childcare works out for you.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

i'm a couple of days late, but CONGRATULATIONS spughy's husband!!!! (and spughy!)

what a joyous and triumphant event!!!!!! wow. you both must feel so good, so proud, so relieved. HOoray!!!!

and DiD, so sorry you're having a stressful time with childcare, job, and missing the babes. i can't imagine.

life is super crazy here. we're moving in less than two weeks. i'm performing half of the nights that we're here and finley's sleep is a wreck. the apartment is a disaster, though mostly packed up already, though what's not is utter chaos. dh has horrible allergies and is pretty sick with that. sigh. so much to do, so much to think about, but despite the chaos, it is feeling good and right. and finley went to sleep at 4 for what we thought was a nap, but looks like he's doing one of his once in a blue moon catch up on some sleep marathons, and hasn't woken up. here's hoping he doesn't wake at 2 am to start the day. he's never done that, actually, so i'm not too worried...

and it's almost mother's day! seeing as i wont' be able to come online tomorrow, with two performances,

happy mother's day to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope you have beautiful restful happy days. thinking of all of you.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY
to some of the BEST mama's I know!

I read your post, *Kavita*, and I feel exactly the same. Thanks to all of you who reminded me that a job isn't what I need right now. I, too, am on the prowl for a totally awesome caretaker for Isa one day a week at a consistent time. If I knew I had 4-6 hours a week to be _all alone_ *bliss* I think I could make it through the week without losing my cool, and without sticking Isa-pants in front of incessant rounds of Signing Time and Muzzy.







: I found a super sweet Parent's Day out program at a Unitarian church in the city, but they take a summer vacation.







Which means that will be a great solution this September, but leaves me with no resolution for the present. My mom even said that since she doesn't really have time to commit to watching Isa once or twice a week (she has an insane work schedule) that she would be happy to do the next best thing and help me pay for a MDO program. (where's the YES! smilie?)

In other news, I got a new tattoo on Saturday afternoon. It's a drawing I attempted (and then later had my artist sister re-draw) of what motherhood feels like. The woman has milk coming out of one breast and magic coming out of the other...her belly has a family there, a mother and a father holding up a baby figure. It's hard to explain, but I'll post some pictures soon. Right now it's just line work and is mostly just black outline, but next month it should be full color and more detailed.

I hope everyone has had a wonderful mother's day. Here's a little something that made me think when I read it:

Quote:

_a Mothers' Day Proclamation:

Arise, then, women of this day! Arise all women who have hearts,
whether our baptism be that of water or of fears!

Say firmly: "We will not have great questions decided by
irrelevant agencies. Our husbands shall not come to us, reeking
with carnage, for caresses and applause. Our sons shall not be
taken from us to unlearn all that we have been able to teach
them of charity, mercy and patience.

We women of one country will be too tender of those of another
country to allow our sons to be trained to injure theirs. From
the bosom of the devastated earth a voice goes up with our own.
It says "Disarm, Disarm! The sword of murder is not the balance
of justice."

Blood does not wipe our dishonor nor violence indicate possession.
As men have often forsaken the plow and the anvil at the summons
of war, let women now leave all that may be left of home for a
great and earnest day of counsel. Let them meet first, as women,
to bewail and commemorate the dead.

Let them then solemnly take counsel with each other as to the
means whereby the great human family can live in peace, each
bearing after their own time the sacred impress, not of Caesar,
but of God.

In the name of womanhood and of humanity, I earnestly ask that a
general congress of women without limit of nationality may be
appointed and held at some place deemed most convenient and at
the earliest period consistent with its objects, to promote the
alliance of the different nationalities, the amicable settlement
of international questions, the great and general interests of
peace.

Julia Ward Howe
Boston
1870_


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy mother's day to all (if I can get this written and posted before midnight). I worked and helped welcome new baby and his mama into motherhood this evening.

Good luck with the move Barcelona.

And I'd love to see pics of the new tattoo, spiritmomma!

I was given a lovely gardening book for mother's day. And my DH taught Neela to say "happy mama day!". She's too cute. We have so many words here, and getting more complex sentences in the past couple of weeks. Today she said "water, Neela have it please" when she was thirsty. Or just wanted me to think she was thirsty. Plant watering and pouring water from one container to another or on the floor are her latest obsessions. I have some very, very well watered plants on my patio. "Bamboo, Neela water it".

Goodnight all!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiritmomma* 

In other news, I got a new tattoo on Saturday afternoon. It's a drawing I attempted (and then later had my artist sister re-draw) of what motherhood feels like. The woman has milk coming out of one breast and magic coming out of the other...her belly has a family there, a mother and a father holding up a baby figure. It's hard to explain, but I'll post some pictures soon. Right now it's just line work and is mostly just black outline, but next month it should be full color and more detailed.


that sounds amazing!! i want to see pictures!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

happy belated mothers day everyone..

our day yesterday was full of sick kids, ferryboat rides, screaming clingy toddlers.. it wasnt the best mothers day that i could have imagined, but i laughed a lot despite it all and after a really great nights sleep (it feels like the first in ages) i feel refershed. today is another day. the sun is shining and my garden is calling me.

love to you all

fern


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

My garden is calling to me too, but I am at work, chained to a desk. Sigh.

We had a lovely mother's day. DH and Rowan took me out for breakfast to a cafe in our neighbourhood, then in the afternoon we drove to Sooke (about an hour away) and had a nice visit with friends, then we had dinner at DH's grandma's house (cooked by his aunt). Rowan didn't get enough sleep yesterday but except for one patch of crankiness in the car she was fine and totally cheerful and happy.

Hope everyone else had a good day! Fern, I'm glad you got a good rest. It makes such a difference, doesn't it?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I bought myself a bike







A proper oldfashioned ladies bike, with a basket and everything (although I need to upgrade to a wicker basket for the true Miss Marple look.) And it now has a child seat on the back and a helmet for the little one.
And it's rained non-stop since I bought it







I got 1 hour sunshine last night after I got myself a new waterproof, but generally it's just Wet Wet Wet here.
Way to go with the healthy eating, Spughy


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Helen, we need pictures of you and Skye on your bike!

The weather here is STUNNING today. Cough. Cough. Oh, I don't think I'm feeling very well. I think I should leave so I don't infect other people in the office. Cough. Cough.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
The weather here is STUNNING today. Cough. Cough. Oh, I don't think I'm feeling very well. I think I should leave so I don't infect other people in the office. Cough. Cough.









Maybe you should take a Preventative Sick Day. I know being out in the sunshine and nice weather always keeps me from feeling sick!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, that would be what's wrong here then. It's rained non-stop for a week and Skye has what looks like chicken pox on her face.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

helen, congrats on the bike. it sounds wonderful!! i need a bike like that. i got a great bike seat from holland last year and my bike doesnt work with it. it needs adjustable handle bars! *manifesting the perfect bike for us*

im sorry to hear about your spotty baby







: i havn't seen anyone with Chicken Pox here since before elwynn was born. im still waiting to expose him.. one day! i remember having them. i think i was about 6. its not fun, but its good for the body to get it young.
quick healing to her.









i hope that the rain lets up for you to use you new wheels. we have had an unusually dry warm may so far..maybe we can switch for a while.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Helen, we need pictures of you and Skye on your bike!

The weather here is STUNNING today. Cough. Cough. Oh, I don't think I'm feeling very well. I think I should leave so I don't infect other people in the office. Cough. Cough.









sarh: get better soon so you can enjoy the beautiful days!!! for those who dont know, may is generally very wet around here







to say the least.
so we are really having a nice warm spring.

ETA: rest. yes!
ngaio has just started so SLEEP. seriously. she is really sleping at night. its a miracle. i did say the other day "she Is going to sleep. i need the rest" and after that she has. i think she woke up 4 times in the night to nurse for maybe a minute then flopped away.
me on the otherhand.. yikes. i was up at 3am cleaning the house because i couldn't sleep. crazy much?


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Fern--ah yes, the wonderful insomnia. Know that you are often not alone in your cleaning at odd hours!

Things have again taken a downturn around here in our moving process--the appraisal on our house came back and the appraised it at $13,500 LESS than the agreed upon sale price!







So that really sucks--our buyer is going to counteroffer for that much lower, and now we have to go through the whole negotiation process again with the buyer. Negotiating with them has been a total pain. She also wouldn't rent back to us for two days after closing even though she initially said she would be fine with that, because her stupid (insert horrible swear words here) realtor convinced her that it is some terrible liability risk for her to do that--what if our movers broke something or someone hurt themself on the property and she were liable?







: I told my realtor that I'm not sure I should let them do a walkthrough--what if the buyer or realtor stubbed their toe on a box and we were liable?







At this point we're checking to see if we can get 100% financing for our new house and keep this house as income property and rent it out, just so we can tell the buyer and her @#!& of a realtor to shove it! Or we might just take our chances and put it back on the market. I think we'll counteroffer and see what she does. But at this point we're really just wanting this to be over.

And the kicker is that the air conditioning started making a funny screeching noise--which was followed by it not working and starting smoking yesterday! So we have to get that dealt with! It's already at least in the 90s here, and it's only going to be hotter, and our brick house gets really heated up, so it's not an optional item. The service person is coming between 1-3. Oh, and the guy is coming to paint my ceiling and finish that up (finally, thank goodness!) and our other contractor is coming to replace two windows and the locks. So it looks like another day of being stuck in a messy house with a cranky toddler, waiting for the parade of contractors!

Have I mentioned that I will be sooooo happy when I can get out of here and start a regular life again?


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

That sucks! The real estate market is going south here also, but that could turn out to be a good thing for us if we ever look in to buying. I hope things settle down soon. Living in limbo is so stressful.

Things are crazy here I seem to all of a sudden have about a million things to do. Of course as soon as I get busy trying to get ready for an appointment or making phone calls both kids go crazy. Yesterday while I was washing dishes Joseph was beside the tv watching the kids behind our place playing baseball. Somehow or other he pushed the entire shelf the tv, vcr and cable box are on over. The tv is now dead which I have to admit to seeing both good and bad about. However after having the starter on the truck die last week and then the pc die on Saturday I'm hoping this is the end of the bad luck for a while. I'm honestly starting to wonder if we're cursed or something. The good thing is the mechanic who fixed the truck is a friend that owns a shop. He did the work after hours and gave us a discount. The new pc I'm sitting at is also nice. The monthly bill for the next 12 months is not so nice. With getting stuff set up to take classes online I can't be without a pc even if the bill might make me go crazy.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Helen, chicken pox? Lucky you!

Winter now has a full mouth of teeth, minus one. The canine on the left side on the bottom still has not even begun to show signs of coming in.

His latest trick to convince me to nurse him during the day is to bring me my nursing pillow. It's really sweet, especially since sometimes I just plain don't have time to sit down and nurse him.

Does anyone else have a screamer? Seriously, Winter screams and shrieks at everything. Frustration, happiness, boredom, just for conversation. Ugh. It is ear splitting.

I -still- don't have anyone to watch my kids on Mondays. A lady my mom works with came this Monday but she can't do it on a regular basis. My mom is off work this coming Monday so she'll take care of them but then after that I don't know what I'm going to do. Nobody wants to watch them for only 6 hours a week. Everyone wants full time hours and I am just not ready for that.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Helen, we need pictures of you and Skye on your bike!

The weather here is STUNNING today. Cough. Cough. Oh, I don't think I'm feeling very well. I think I should leave so I don't infect other people in the office. Cough. Cough.









he he he - i had the same thought yesterday. it was really nice - like 80 degrees out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Does anyone else have a screamer?


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Congrats and enjoy your new bike, Helen (if it ever stops raining!).

My good news for the day: we are no longer carless- the registration paperwork finally came through!







:







: As much as I enjoy biking, I am really grateful to not need to haul groceries home in a gigantic backpack while towing Neela in a bike trailer. I have enjoyed the experience of biking everywhere, and will now be extra grateful for my car when I need it.

Neela awakes- more later







Have a great day!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I am thankful for the lack of screaming coming from Rowan. I hope hope hope it is not just a phase.

Have I mentioned how much I want to be a SAHM??? I feel kind of bad, because I have a really good job that I ought to be bloody grateful for, but I cannot WAIT for DH to get off his duff and get himself a job so I can quit and be a domestic goddess.

Mel - you have inspired me to get a bike trailer when I do become a SAHM. I love biking, even with a backpack full of groceries.

Rowan has a mild case of ringworm. And DH totally laughed at me because I didn't know that ringworm wasn't actually worms. It's a fungus. Was this really general knowledge??? Anyway, canesten is clearing it up.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, spughy, we know how much you want to be a full time mom







I think you mentioned it once or thrice.
Spots aren't getting any worse, and I'm not convinced it is chicken pox- but if you want exposure, you really should come to Swindon. 12 kids in my Thursday morning mother-toddler group came down with it this week, it's reaching epidemic proportions.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Rowan has a mild case of ringworm. And DH totally laughed at me because I didn't know that ringworm wasn't actually worms. It's a fungus. Was this really general knowledge???

if it makes you feel any better i thought it was worms too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Spots aren't getting any worse, and I'm not convinced it is chicken pox- but if you want exposure, you really should come to Swindon. 12 kids in my Thursday morning mother-toddler group came down with it this week, it's reaching epidemic proportions.

oh how i wish i could buy a plane ticket


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 

Rowan has a mild case of ringworm. And DH totally laughed at me because I didn't know that ringworm wasn't actually worms. It's a fungus. Was this really general knowledge??? Anyway, canesten is clearing it up.

I knew that. But only because I got ringworm when I was in about the 5th grade or so--I think it was right before I was supposed to go to Girlscout camp and there was some concern about whether I'd be able to go (ie whether it was potentially infectious.) But I wouldn't laugh at someone who didn't know that. I'd be happy for them that they obviously hadn't had reason to gain that knowledge!









Oh, BTW, I forgot to mention that Ella is also a screamer and a thrower. And a head thrower-backer--I have to watch that she doesn't really crack her noggin on something several times a day by screeching and flailing/throwing her head back. And sometimes she's a hitter and biter, but only when she's really really mad at mommy or daddy, not other kids (yet anyway, thank goodness!) Now she kind of sometimes goes "grrrrrrrrrr" and tenses up and closes her fists and makes this face and turns all red and sometimes bites her own arm! She is full-on with the tantrums these days. She is really funny about the fullblown tantrum too though sometimes, since we have mostly tile flooring she knows that she'll really hurt herself if she throws herself on the ground, so she sort of very gently lowers herself down to the ground like she's a bad stage actress going into a faint, rolls herself over until she's in the preferred tantrum position, and then goes from there! When she does that one it's hard not to laugh. The rest of the time it's hard not to yell! Don't know if it's the upheaval of the move, busy less patient more stressed parents, teething (she just popped one canine in), a normal developmental phase thing, or perhaps some combination of all. She's also nursing a ton, and it's kind of hurting my nipples and driving me crazy. Oh well, this too shall pass!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Bumping our thread up after a quiet day....

Neela's tantrums are face down on the floor sobbing style. She's not a screetchy screamer, but a "how dare you make my life difficult" dramatist. She does screetch if another kid takes her toy (and if she thinks it's hers, it's hers!).

My cute toddler story of the day- we were grocery shopping, and Neela said "Neela wants a pineapple".







I have never bought fresh pineapple for her, so had no idea that she knew what they were. When I asked, she said she had some at a friend's house- a story that dh later confirmed. It was cute enough that we came home with pineapple


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yep. We have hands up to the face, sobbing "Oh, the injustice of it all! The inhumanity!" Plus a good scratch of the spot next to the eye, of course- she's only got a few spots and that's the only one she can scratch easily.
Mel, that story's adorable


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

That all sounds much cuter then the hitting, kicking, screaming, spitting monster we have here. Worst part is there is often no reason I can figure out for him to come up beside me, dh or dd and hit. I'm guessing it has something to do with the 2.5 year old cousin that was visiting our neighbors for a couple weeks. He had a nasty habit of spitting at people and hitting. I know some of his tantrums are because he wants something and doesn't know how to tell us what it is or he wants to do something he can't. Like shove a chair around the house then climb on it to grab a new bottle of lotion down off the top shelf. With Annette being very verbal early on we didn't have the frustrated screaming mess that Joseph is at the moment. Although he has recently learned some important words such as bug and roll. As in all day long if there are rolls he can see through the glass in the cabinet all I hear is "roll, roll, roll." Of course bugs are the first thing he goes after outside so he will chase an ant or a beetle all over the yard.

We've also that I was correct and Joseph does have problems with both eggs and soy. I'm not really worried about either of those as eggs cooked in things don't seem to bother him. I never wanted him to have tons of soy either as I worry about that. I do need to remember to get some rice milk as he always begs for milk on the rare occasions that dd gets cereal with soy milk.

We had Annette's IEP on Thursday and hopefully some of our language frustrations will start being resolved before long. I have a little stinker that refuses to work with me on trying to say anything correctly so I'm hopefully it will go better with anyone else pretty much. She goes to a summer school program from May 30 to July 27. During that in the month of June only she goes to speech once a week for 30 minutes. Then when kindergarten starts in August so goes to speech twice a week. I also got the teachers and speech pathologist to agree with me that it might be easiest for everyone if the teacher doing the summer school has a kindergarten class in the fall that Annette should stay with her. She does have a significant articulation delay and it can take a while for people to be able to understand her. Of course this means everyone is keeping a much closer eye on Joseph to see if he also has a problem.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

mel, thats so sweet







im sure they know so much more than we give them credit for..

ngaio is a screamer..she also enjoys bashing her head on the floor and trying to rip my face/hair off when she gets mad. its really very charming.







:
but then she goes.. "ooowch?" "kiss?" and tries to slober all over my face







:

so..a funny ngaio story.
we were staying over at a friends house last weekend and we had the night from hell. she screamed and sobbed and wailed most of the night. i have No idea what was wrong..she didnt want to nurse or be held or anything. we werent at home and it was just not a good scene.. but finally in the wee hours of the morning she fell asleep. she woke up in a fine mood, got out of bed..inspected the door (which was a dark brown) and said "chockeek? her way of saying chocolate and proptly licked the door. the look on her face when she realised that it wasnt chocolate was so funny. im pretty sure she thought that she had woken up in heaven







tim and i laughed so hard. it was pretty much the cutest thing she's ever done. that was my happy mothers day


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh, Fern, that is HILARIOUS!!! Oh my. I would still be laughing hours later.

It's been a quiet couple of days here. Rowan I think has yet to learn how to have a tantrum - possibly a pleasant side-effect of DH not being able to take her to playgroups or have her interact with other kids much? When she does play with other kids and they take her toys away, she just looks kind of baffled, then gets another toy. I SO hope that sort of attitude will continue, but I rather suspect it won't. She played with a 3-year old at a barbecue the other night and the other girl was VERY into grabbing toys, even though I told her that if she asked Rowan to give her the toy, she would. The kid was not into this whole "listening" thing. Fortunately I don't think Rowan absorbed much of her behaviour, since I haven't noticed her trying to grab stuff.

Mel - cute story about the pineapple. I too have been guilty of buying fruit that Rowan showed a keen interest in at the grocery store.








: I even bought a can of Campbell's soup that Rowan wanted, but neither of us liked it and when I actually looked at the label it was full of all sorts of crap including MSG so I flushed it down the toilet. Bad, bad, wasteful mama!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Mamas. We're here! It's been a REALLY overwhelming week (or two) but I'm hoping things will start to settle down again and we'll feel like ourselves in time to welcome Kavita and her crew to town!

I hope to start catching up soon.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
Hey Mamas. We're here! It's been a REALLY overwhelming week (or two) but I'm hoping things will start to settle down again and we'll feel like ourselves in time to welcome Kavita and her crew to town!

I hope to start catching up soon.

Well, you have about two weeks to feel like yourself!!!









I can totally relate to overwhelm. I must just say though that I am so glad that I found this babysitter! And that my friend who she usually babysits for is in Mexico this week for a conference, so that she (the sitter) has a lot more available time! It's so funny because usually DH is super frugal about hiring anyone to do anything for services, like having anyone do landscaping or housecleaning or babysitting or the postpartum doula we had a for a few hours after Ella was born. But he was watching how much she was just really happy and entertained and enjoying her time with the sitter, and I was asking her if she had any time next week and DH chimed in and asked, "Can you come every day?" It was really funny. I'm actually having her come a few hours each day M-W so we can finish up all we have to do before we move.

So that's the good news. The bad news is that Ella is having a really hard time starting last night. She's getting the other top canine and I think one of the bottom ones is starting too, and I don't know if it's the tooth or that she's getting sick but she had a fever last night--102.4 axilary, and she was just so fussy and sleepy and unhappy. And on top of all this--remember how I said my nipples were sore? I'm pretty sure that we both have thrush! She has a pretty whitish tongue with little red bumps. She barely ate anything today, and keeps pointing to her mouth and sort of crying piteously or whining and saying "Ow, ow." Don't know if it's the teeth or the (presumed) thrush or maybe she's sick and just hurts generally or all of the above! I had started treating me with alternating gse, monistat, and then taking probiotics and had given her a little probiotics but apparently not enough. Sigh. I feel really bad for her. Luckily we are done with the house renegotiations, and don't have anything major planned tomorrow, and can just chill.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Amy. Glad you guys survived the move.

Kavita~ I hope the renegotiations went well. Good luck with the rest of your move!

Kristina~ Sorry to hear about Joseph's hitting. And I'm glad you've figured out his allergies, even if it isn't good news. Maybe he'll still outgrow some of them? Neela is doing much better these days with everything except for dairy. We've even been okay with a tiny bit of hidden dairy (like butter in baked goods).

Fern~







about the chocolate door. I wish I had a chocolate door.

Spughy~ I would totally have bought the soup, too. We go to Trader Joe's just for the entertainment of the miniature shopping carts they have for kids, and letting Neela tear through the store shopping. It's so cute to see what she recognizes and what she's interested in. Her current favourites are olives, gnocchi, cherry tomatoes, and canned beans. She will fill an entire cart with beans if I let her


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I so have to go to Trader Joe's. I tend to avoid it because it's a long drive and with gas prices the way they are...but for toddler sized shopping carts I might have to make a special trip.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

It's a holiday here, but I'm at work because I need to take next monday off so I reassigned THAT day as a holiday for me. I like the flexibility of my job









But, the office is deserted except for one poor customer support guy. So it's reeeeally quiet. I think I will take the opportunity to do some meditating. I've been trying to do that at home but there's just no way - between child, husband, pets, neighbours, and possibly rabid squirrels on the balcony (not really, but they're annoying) I just can't get 15 minutes of peace at a time.

The crappy thing about nobody else in the office though is that I can't justify brewing a big pot of coffee, 'cause I'll only have one cup and the other 20 or so will go to waste. So I will have to walk over to the mall and get a substandard coffee if I want one. (Our office has the BEST coffee. Seriously. It's, like, a perk of the job.







)

I got Rowan to bed more than half an hour earlier than usual last night because she was acting cranky and tired. And so of course, she woke up more than half an hour early this morning. 6:15. So not good. But after I nursed her DH said to me, "Do you want to go back to bed? I'll take the creatures out for a walk." Oh, what a wonderful husband I have!!!! So I went back to bed for a blissful hour or so, but I still have a headache now.







DH and Rowan are going to the parade this morning, I'm sure she'll have a great time because there are bound to be horses in the parade. Now that it's tourist season and the horse-drawn carriages are infesting our neighbourhood again, Rowan demands "hoos! HOOS!!!" constantly when we are out walking. I keep telling her that mama can't conjure them up but it doesn't work









Happy Victoria Day everyone!


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I so have to go to Trader Joe's. I tend to avoid it because it's a long drive and with gas prices the way they are...but for toddler sized shopping carts I might have to make a special trip.

Lydia, what on earth were you doing up at 3am???

i've been a bit MIA lately. trying to catch up with orders before i leave tomorrow night - we are going to washington d.c. for my little brother's wedding









we had quite the scare on friday afternoon with keagan. i'll preface this by saying that he is fine now and just has some scrapes on his body and a bump/bruise on his forehead.
he and i were out in the garden watering the new veggie starts and our cat sauntered into the area. keagan decided to chase the cat around (nothing new or surprising). they were going at it for a minute or so and then the cat decided he was done with that game, so he ran away. by jumping off a cliff about 10 feet away from the garden beds. the horrible part was keagan KEPT chasing the cat even after the cat jumped. i was right there and there wasn't anything i could do to stop it. it wasn't like i wasn't paying attention or anything, i just couldn't move fast enough. so, basically he went off the side of this (small) cliff. at first his little legs were running down the steep embankment but it is way too steep for him to keep that up (really even for me to keep it up) and he started rolling. and kept rolling. i am so lucky that somehow he managed to miss every single rock on the cliff - and rolled to a stop just to the side of a berry bramble and about 5 feet before the drop of about 20 feet. i was there to pick him up just as he stopped rolling - he whimpered for all of 3 or 4 seconds and then was fine. no crying or anything. i couldn't believe it! all i wanted to do was cry, i was so scared for what could have happened. all sorts of things kept playing through my mind in those couple of seconds he was going down and i was running after him, all of them too horrible to even imagine. hopefully we've both learned a lesson: keagan: DON'T CHASE THE CAT OFF CLIFFS







and mommy: if the cat is around the garden keagan is in my arms







:


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M* 
Lydia, what on earth were you doing up at 3am???

i've been a bit MIA lately. trying to catch up with orders before i leave tomorrow night - we are going to washington d.c. for my little brother's wedding









we had quite the scare on friday afternoon with keagan. i'll preface this by saying that he is fine now and just has some scrapes on his body and a bump/bruise on his forehead.
he and i were out in the garden watering the new veggie starts and our cat sauntered into the area. keagan decided to chase the cat around (nothing new or surprising). they were going at it for a minute or so and then the cat decided he was done with that game, so he ran away. by jumping off a cliff about 10 feet away from the garden beds. the horrible part was keagan KEPT chasing the cat even after the cat jumped. i was right there and there wasn't anything i could do to stop it. it wasn't like i wasn't paying attention or anything, i just couldn't move fast enough. so, basically he went off the side of this (small) cliff. at first his little legs were running down the steep embankment but it is way too steep for him to keep that up (really even for me to keep it up) and he started rolling. and kept rolling. i am so lucky that somehow he managed to miss every single rock on the cliff - and rolled to a stop just to the side of a berry bramble and about 5 feet before the drop of about 20 feet. i was there to pick him up just as he stopped rolling - he whimpered for all of 3 or 4 seconds and then was fine. no crying or anything. i couldn't believe it! all i wanted to do was cry, i was so scared for what could have happened. all sorts of things kept playing through my mind in those couple of seconds he was going down and i was running after him, all of them too horrible to even imagine. hopefully we've both learned a lesson: keagan: DON'T CHASE THE CAT OFF CLIFFS







and mommy: if the cat is around the garden keagan is in my arms







:

Oh my gosh--how terribly scary!!!!! Glad that he (and you!) are allright.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I so have to go to Trader Joe's. I tend to avoid it because it's a long drive and with gas prices the way they are...but for toddler sized shopping carts I might have to make a special trip.

Trader Joes. sniff, sniff.







Trader Joes does not have a location in Louisville.

Although I will probably occasionally have to make the 2 hour drive to visit our Indy chapter and stock up on reasonably priced cashews there!!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh, Susannah - how scary!!!







I'm so glad Keagan is ok. Yikes. Can you put a fence up on top of the cliff?

We have a bit of a dangerous spot in our yard - a 2 ft drop between our yard and the neighbour's (our landlords - no fence between the two yards) onto concrete. Rowan goes to the egde of it but has never tried to go down it, even to chase pets... she is quite cautious and I don't THINK she would try to step down, but bearing Susannah's experience in mind I think I will be a lot more careful about letting her run around the yard in future... Maybe I will show her how to turn around and slide down it safely.

Ooohhh, thinking about this is giving me shivers!!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Susannah and Keegan

Lydia, I'm sorry you're still not sleeping. You're the only one of our DDC who tends to be online as the same time as me









Amy, I'm glad the move went well for you. Spughy, I envy you your gentle peace and quiet.
Here, we had a horrific tummy bug- I spent Thursday, Friday and Saturday whimpering in pain and trying to curl into a ball to make the horrid pukey feeling go away- oh, and bursting into tears at every available opportunity. I got better in just enough time to go to wonderwool (there will be pictures up in YC of my stash, for the knitters) and Steve started throwing up on the way home. So not the best weekend, all told- but you should see my spinning stash


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Helen, UGH and







about the sickies. I hate stomach bugs. I even more hate stomach bugs when it's someone ELSE throwing up. Thankfully I haven't had one in a long time and Rowan has never (knock on wood) had the barfies.

Although, given her escapades this evening, I wouldn't be surprised. Just when I thought I'd somehow lucked out and got this amazing, well-behaved toddler... this. (video with sound if you've got a sleeping babe nearby.) Which, granted, is probably better than a tantrum, but ick. And the wiping her face on mama's pant leg??? She totally thought that one up herself. This doesn't bode well, I'm sure.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh um LOL I was up at 3am this morning because I had fallen asleep at 7pm on the couch, at some point found my way to my bed and slept until my body said it was time to get up. I ended up being up for the day because I normally get up at 4:30am for work on Mondays.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Helen, UGH and







about the sickies. I hate stomach bugs. I even more hate stomach bugs when it's someone ELSE throwing up. Thankfully I haven't had one in a long time and Rowan has never (knock on wood) had the barfies.

Although, given her escapades this evening, I wouldn't be surprised. Just when I thought I'd somehow lucked out and got this amazing, well-behaved toddler... this. (video with sound if you've got a sleeping babe nearby.) Which, granted, is probably better than a tantrum, but ick. And the wiping her face on mama's pant leg??? She totally thought that one up herself. This doesn't bode well, I'm sure.









OMG that is the funniest thing I've seen, possibly EVER!!!!














:

Luckily that hasn't occurred to Ella yet. She's busy trying to put things in the dog water. (I intercepted her heading that way with my cell phone!)

BTW I love your kitchen--that window is so pretty!!


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Oh, Susannah - how scary!!!







I'm so glad Keagan is ok. Yikes. Can you put a fence up on top of the cliff?

We have a bit of a dangerous spot in our yard - a 2 ft drop between our yard and the neighbour's (our landlords - no fence between the two yards) onto concrete. Rowan goes to the egde of it but has never tried to go down it, even to chase pets... she is quite cautious and I don't THINK she would try to step down, but bearing Susannah's experience in mind I think I will be a lot more careful about letting her run around the yard in future... Maybe I will show her how to turn around and slide down it safely.

Ooohhh, thinking about this is giving me shivers!!!

we are living with my MIL and while i love her to pieces this is one area in which we disagree - she did not come right out and say it this way but the basic idea on her end is that i was not paying enough attention and if i had he would not have been able to go over, so it is my fault and there is no need for a fence.
good news though is that he is FINE and has been running all over just like nothing ever happened









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Oh um LOL I was up at 3am this morning because I had fallen asleep at 7pm on the couch, at some point found my way to my bed and slept until my body said it was time to get up. I ended up being up for the day because I normally get up at 4:30am for work on Mondays.

ick. i'm sorry. i have a hard time needing to get up for work at 6am!


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M* 
we are living with my MIL and while i love her to pieces this is one area in which we disagree - she did not come right out and say it this way but the basic idea on her end is that i was not paying enough attention and if i had he would not have been able to go over, so it is my fault and there is no need for a fence.
good news though is that he is FINE and has been running all over just like nothing ever happened









Yeah, of course, *he's* fine! *He* has no idea that he could have gotten seriously hurt or worse--you are the one who's traumatized because of that because you are an adult and you understand the serious implications of what happenned--he doesn't! You're the one who has the aftereffects, where you think about what happenned and the what-ifs about what *could* have happenned, and at the least shudder and try to think of something else, or maybe have a good cry thinking about what a close call with disaster it was. Toddlers have no understanding of danger and no sense--that is why humans are designed to come with parents to keep them from killing themselves until they are able to develop some! Otherwise we could just go lay eggs on a beach somewhere and then go on our merry way, and hope that our hatchlings made their way to the sea!







I think your MIL is way wrong. Yes, you should watch him, but toddlers are really fast and impulsive creatures and they (and their overburdened parents!) need some wide open spaces where they can run safely and get their energy out without a constant barrage of "no, no, no!" Without risking falling off a cliff!!







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry, Lydia







It feels like over the course of two and a bit years and three pregnancies, you and I have had a LOT of conversations about insomnia









Susannah, I think your MIL needs a reality check. You can watch Keegan every second of his life, and the instant he decides independence is a good thing he's going to go find a rope and "abseil" down that cliff, or roly-poly down it because it seems like a fun idea, or any one of the millions of insane things that little boys do just because they can. Or you can literally tie him to your apron strings, or you can start tackling the very real danger and put a fence between him and the interesting cliff.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

OMG hi everyone. I swear I don't know where the time goes. Everytime I think I'm going to catch up something comes up...like this pile of Thank you notes from the wedding...oops...silly me. **as I'm typing this my sleeping DS shoots both hands up in the air signing milk...and gave me 30 second warning that he was about to wail...it was adorable!!**

Us in a nutshell. Mother's Day was wonderful. Last saturday...not so wonderful. DS and DH were making me breakfast *which was going to be served in bed* when DH turned around to grab a plate DS tried to pick up the burner off the stove...his little hand is burnt across the palm and 3 fingers and a thumb. It was gut-wrenching. He's doing okay and we've been treating his burns with Aloe. He now knows HOT and tells me about HOT things...not the best way to get up out of bed...

We signed up for a mama and tot swim class for the summer. It's 4 weeks 4 days a week. We are really looking forward to that!! 16 more work days for me and we are officially in our 2ww...which is the worst wait in the world!!!!!!! I think I was better off not knowing than this absolutely brain-monopolizing uncertainty!!!

I read up on everyone briefly...lots of stuff going on...I'm trying to get on here more...

*hugs* to all!!


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a funny baby story! Ella and I went to the awesome local pool today. We were in the bathroom, and the walls are tiled with little 1 inch tiles, most of which are blue and then there are some accent tiles, some are greeen and some are an orangey-yellow color. Of course Ella was trying to explore the territory and I was trying to prevent this, when suddenly she stopped and started looking intently at a group of orangey-yellow tiles on the wall right in front of her. She poked at the tile with her finger, then started saying something which I didn't understand right away which sounded like "tees", and then she turned to me with a big triumphant happy smile and started signing and saying, "Cheese! Cheese!" I looked at the wall and started laughing, because she was right, the tiles were exactly the color of cheddar cheese and were like some of the little squares of cheese I've sometimes bought for her! Of course, it was even funnier because it also made me think about Ngaio and her chocolate door, and then I laughed about that again too!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Sorry, Lydia







It feels like over the course of two and a bit years and three pregnancies, you and I have had a LOT of conversations about insomnia










Note the timestamp on this post. 1am local time and here I am, wide awake on the computer with everyone else asleep. Insomnia and I are old pals.

My 8 year old son got to go to his very first concert tonight. Jim took him, so it was a guys' night out sort of thing. They rode the light rail and then took a taxi home, so it was a unique experience for him. He got a t-shirt and a band flag he can hang on his wall. He walked in the front door around 11, kicked off his shoes and went to bed with zero protest. Poor guy!

I've made up my mind 100% to homeschool Gabriel for next school year. I'm nervous/excited and just hoping I can let him learn the right way for him rather than how the school is trying to force him to learn as slowly as the slowest kid in class. Still trying to figure out music, I'm sadly untalented in that area. My mom has agreed to teach him art since that is her area of expertise. He'll be taking soccer and swimming this summer, and then back to gymnastics during the fall. The only worry is time. I'm taking a Math class this summer to prepare me for the fall when I'll return to college full time for my AA degree in nursing. Jim has agreed to help with the schooling and they say you can teach them everything in 10 hours a week, so I'm hoping it will just be a simple matter of time management.

Phew, I wrote a novel.

I suppose I should go try to sleep. Jim is home from work tomorrow so at least I get to sleep in!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey all! I've been reading along but haven't really had the chance to post, but I did want to say something really cool happened this morning! I was out walking (I've starting doing a morning walk/run on MWF at 6:00am before DH goes to work) and I started hearing that calling....you know that faint little rustling of "maybe..." and "what if...." ---- I think I heard my baby #2 making him/herself known!! (I just got goosebumps typing that!)







Timeline-wise, I want to finish my PhD first, so that would put us somewhere in 2009; Brynn will be 3 1/2 - 4, and I'll be 36 (eeegads!), but it is already feeling right! I have made a mental inventory of all of my loaned-out baby stuff and maternity clothes that I can get back at some point, etc.







It feels good! So crazy how it works huh? And crazy what happens when you have just a few moments to yourself to let your thoughts flow and breathe.

We are doing really well in our new home. I love it here! I feel so good about living in L'ville for the long-term. I hope Kavita will feel happy about it too, even though there's no Trader Joe's!







I can't believe you prefer that to Whole Foods, girl (especially since you will be directly across the street from that and the Wild Oats!). That is so funny about the cheese, by the way!

OK, gotta run. We're going to library story time and then to have lunch with DH. And as a side note, he's wearing a suit to work every day now (instead of his Navy khakis, which is what I've seen him wear every day for the past 3 years) and he looks HOT!!!! He looked especially gorgeous today, so I might even take my camera and have someone take our pic together. I wore a skirt today and everything. Woo woo!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

kaspirant, get your thermometer over to the ONE thread with me







You can have my baby vibes for this month- I got a faint line from another one of my dodgy batch of tests and I'm just hoping and praying for AF to show up. I don't want to spend the next 40 or 50 years worrying about the damage we did to this baby by procreating whilst big sis had chicken pox. Here, catch!








Amy, the last time I thought like that I had a baby 9 months later... I don't know why you're worrying about what you wear though, you're one of the yummiest mummies I know








DiD, we need details. What gig?
I just accidentally blew a month's child benefit on tickets to wychwood to go and see the Levellers again. DH is going to kill me, but the boys will be ecstatic.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Amy, the last time I thought like that I had a baby 9 months later...

Helen, hauld yer whist! (Did I spell that right?







) No, seriously, it has to be after I finish my PhD, and I am soooooo not ready to even thinking about starting over with a newborn at this point!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I don't know why you're worrying about what you wear though, you're one of the yummiest mummies I know









Awwww. You just made my day!









Y'all can click here to see a pic of my hottie husband in a suit.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, mamas!!!! School's out as of YESTERDAY, so I am grabbing all the little pieces of my life that I had to let go of for my first year of teaching. (People warned me that it would be hard, but it was, like, *crazy* hard.) So I've started knitting a new soaker, the first one in size large that I've had to make! And I planted some zinnia seeds in the garden alongside the two tomato plants that have been neglected. I've swept underneath things and folded laundry that usually lives in the laundry basket at the foot of the bed. And now I'm hoping to catch up with y'all and all of Woody's 11ish-05 baby buddies.








Off to read back-posts!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

We took Joseph for his check up on Tuesday. He is now 28 lbs 10 ozs and at least 34 inches long. He now has an allergy sticker on his file at the ped's so they aren't supposed to even ask me about the chicken pox and flu vax. We'll se how that goes though. Other then that he is doing great.

For those of us in the states. What kind of plans have you got for the weekend? When I still lived with my parents I would spend most of the weekend travelling to different cemetery to help my mom and grandma with flowers. Before we moved to FL I would try my hardest to get to north LA to get flowers on my in-laws graves. Here I don't have anything to do. I had looked in to some stuff at the Cocoa Beach pier, but seems to mostly be drinking contests or other stuff that revolves around getting drunk. Not what I want to take the kids to. When did Memorial day become about getting drunk?







: So far my big plans for the weekend are cracking a whip and getting dh to finally clean the shower. I might make a list of other things that need done too depending on how hard it is to get the shower done.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Amy, your DH is indeed a hottie. And I FULLY support you finishing your PhD before popping out another kid. Don't let all the other baby-crazed mamas steer you wrong!!!! (yes Helen, this means you. But we love you anyway







)

Teresa, good to hear from you again!!! Post some pics of Woody, we haven't seen him in ages!

My sister is visiting on her way home from a trip to see our Grannie in England. She had a good time tripping about the Cotswolds and I think I should probably head over there before November so I can take Rowan to see her great-grannie before a) it's too late and b) I have to pay for a plane ticket for her. So, Helen, if we come over sometime in the next few months, can we visit you?

Rowan's learning so many new words it's hard to keep track now. This morning she came up with "toast" (and proceeded to eat half of mine). My sister brought her the cutest little outfit and she held it up and said "on"!!! She's never ASKED to wear clothes before - usually it's a bit of a horror show getting clothes on her. Off is a whole other thing - she's very eager to help there.

Question for you guys: if your kiddos sort of latch on to one word to describe a whole class of objects that kind of resemble that thing but do have distinct differences (eg, "bus" for all large vehicles, or "bee" for any bug) do you keep telling them the real name for whatever it is they're pointing at, or do you succumb and say "yes, that's a nice bus" when they're all excited about a semi truck? I can't figure out which is the "right" thing to do. I've been saying "yes, it's like a bus. it's called a truck" but I don't think it's very effective.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Question for you guys: if your kiddos sort of latch on to one word to describe a whole class of objects that kind of resemble that thing but do have distinct differences (eg, "bus" for all large vehicles, or "bee" for any bug) do you keep telling them the real name for whatever it is they're pointing at, or do you succumb and say "yes, that's a nice bus" when they're all excited about a semi truck? I can't figure out which is the "right" thing to do. I've been saying "yes, it's like a bus. it's called a truck" but I don't think it's very effective.

My response really depends on my mood. Sometimes "wow, that really sounds like a helicopter, but I call it an airplane". Other times I just go along with whatever she wants to call it. My current quandry has to do with knowing pretending from lies. There's no malicious intent, but she tells amazing stories- told a stranger who complimented her outfit that her uncle sewed it, and yesterday told me about how she and daddy were stomping on flowers (which he is denying). But how different is that really from pretending to eat her toes, or trying to swing high enough to touch the moon? It's all fun, anyways









Teresa! I'm so glad to hear from you again. Congrats on the new pregnancy! I want to go back to pregnancy and early postpartum threads, though, because I thought you were sure that you would only have one child









Kristina~ Wow, Joseph is big!

I'm spending my first ever memorial day in the US working. All weekend long... Though I hope to get a little time in the garden, too.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

sarah, ive never even really thought about it. i think elwynn usually corrects her to tell you the truth







he is very chatty and so is ngaio.
generally i let her think/say what she wants. she really says a lot these days and coppies every word over and over till she gets it right. she loves reading books and insists on turning the pages herself. sometikes faster than i can read. im not allowed to turn them back either.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Question for you guys: if your kiddos sort of latch on to one word to describe a whole class of objects that kind of resemble that thing but do have distinct differences (eg, "bus" for all large vehicles, or "bee" for any bug) do you keep telling them the real name for whatever it is they're pointing at, or do you succumb and say "yes, that's a nice bus" when they're all excited about a semi truck? I can't figure out which is the "right" thing to do. I've been saying "yes, it's like a bus. it's called a truck" but I don't think it's very effective.

Sarah, in linguistics parlance it's called assimilation, and all kids do it - it's completely a completely normal developmental phase. Whether you correct her or not, she will outgrow it, but it doesn't hurt to give her the correct term when she mis-identifies something. Even if you don't though, she probably won't still be calling a school bus an ambulance (or whatever) when she's in college.







Although, I still don't know the difference between an alligator and a crocodile, so maybe I'm wrong.









Don't worry; peer pressure won't spur me into action anytime soon. Plus I have an IUD so it's not like anything spontaneous could really happen!

I'm getting my new Maclaren umbrella stroller today. I'm so excited!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Amy, you have to come and join me in February DDC. I said so


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh, assimilation is fun! I think that I usually nod my head and smile and say, "Yes, that is a ______." Only I say the right word. Maybe that's confusing? I don't know. It feels better than correcting. A few of Woody's currents: All vehicles are "bus," all drinks are either "wawa" or "shuice" (water or juice, depending, it seems, on the degree of color and opacity). It's so cool to see how they're putting language and concepts together. Little brains are the most amazing things.

Spughy, just for you: Woody

Mel, thank you! And I am pretty sure that you are right, I dared to put in writing that I was a one-child kind of gal. Egad. I debated about putting the pregnancy in my siggy--I only realized on Wednesday, and I'm not due until the END of January. Already the details of my first pregnancy are so fuzzy--how long did I wait until I joined the DDC? And this little life-cells-package is only 22 days old! It hasn't really sunk in yet.

Flapjack, DO join the February DDC! Misery, er, joy, er, confusion loves company!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Amy, you have to come and join me in February DDC. I said so









February, 2010, maybe.







(Seriously, that is possible, but doesn't that sound like 400 years from now?)

Teresa, Woody is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Spughy, I didn't realise- you're coming to ENGLAND? Woo-HOO!!!!!! You're even coming to the right bit- we're just on the south border of the Cotswolds. I do most of my shopping in Cirencester rather than Swindon, because Cirencester has cool little independent shops and Swindon is chain store hell.

Teresa, I'm due 2/2, so there's absolutely no point in me posting in January- March, maybe. I'm kind of hoping for a Valentines Day baby, if this one decides to stay with us. I'm pretty sure s/he's a keeper though- anyone who can come through chicken pox exposure at 4dpo, a horrific stomach bug at the same time as implantation and give mama a bfp at 10 days in the midst of all the worry about their grandad has got to be bloodyminded enough to fit in around here








Oh, and my FIL is back in hospital again. This time it's an ulcerated cornea (ouch.)


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Helen I am so excited for your BFP. Please stick this time, baby!
I'm sorry about your FIL. I hope he gets well soon. Ouch!

Oh you wanted to know what concert Gabriel went to. It was My Chemical Romance, one of those punk/goth bands he loves so much.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

He went to see My Chemical Romance? That's so cool









This baby had better stick. At LEAST seven November mamas that I know of are expecting between Christmas and Valentines Day. At least now I know why our threads have been so quiet







and sitting there watching while the rest of you have gorgeous babies is going to hurt so much. I'm just taking it one day at a time, though.
Got to get off the computer- I bribed my oldest to change Skye's nappy with computer time


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Awww Helen


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

That came out wrong, actually. I want all seven to stay firmly put, and for kaspirant to have a bfp and a sticky baby as well. (Alicia, have you tested yet?)


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I wish I could join you in the February DDC but my poor uterus needs a break, methinks.
Jim and I went to see Pirates 3 for our anniversary. We took Suriya though because I worked all day and missed her terribly.
We've decided I need to quit my job though and I can't wait. I want to quit now, but I'm trying to be a good girl and give two weeks' notice.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh wow







I'm really enjoying being at home with the kids after so many years of working part time. It's a tough decision, but so worth it.
I tell you what- you and Sarah and Amy can send Alicia vibes, and that's all the wannabe pregnant mamas up the duff at once. Then you can do the March DDC- or more realistically, Nov 08?


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Hmm, I'm not sure whether to feel offended or relieved that Helen is not trying to get me immediately knocked up against my will!









Minus 3 days and counting till we move . . . actually, that is when our stuff will move. We ourselves won't be leaving until the 31st (DH and dogs, doing a cross country road trip caravan with about seven of his other work colleagues/their families who are also moving) and the 1st (me and Ella, going by air because I just couldn't see how it was going to work out for me to drive all that way with her by myself, and we won't all fit in one vehicle.) But we will be staying in a hotel here for the last few days after they take all of our stuff, and most of the hard part on this end anyway will be done.

But the reason I went into that is that one of the things we've done to prepare for the move was to finally get around to downloading and backing up all our digital video tapes of Ella from birth onward onto the computer and an external hard drive. Ours is the type that you actually have to connect up and let it run and play the tape to download it, it doesn't just zap onto the computer. So the result of this is that I actually watched some of the footage from right after she was born, for the first time last night. It was crazy to see how tiny and wobbly she was! She looks so different, but at the same time she looks just the same too--her face has really grown and matured and changed but at the same time she was just so clearly . . . herself . . . back then too. It did make both DH and I sort of go "awwww" and make googly eyes at each other, but first we want to get moved and settled. I want to improve my nutrition and lose preferably about 50 lbs but at least 30 lbs, and get a support system in the new place and go see my in-laws in India so they can meet Ella. I'm thinking that in the fall/early winter we'll be ready to give it a go. I really still have some grief and regrets about the way the first couple of months of Ella's life went for us in some ways (due in large part to my dad having a serious plane accident and nearly dying the week before I gave birth, and subsequent 6 months hospitalization in a trauma-burn ICU, for those who either tuned in after Nov. 05 or don't remember that chapter in my personal drama.) Thinking about having another baby brings all this up for me, and makes me think of how I would like to have things be different the next time. I really want to make sure that I have a really good support system next time, and at least enough of a circle of close mom friends in Louisville before I'm pregnant next time that there will be at least one person in my life that will drop off a freezer casserole or some take-out, or take Ella to the park for an hour so I can rest if need be. That takes a bit of time.

Speaking of my dad, he was coughing quite a bit and having some difficulty breathing Friday, so my mom took him to the ER that night and he was diagnosed with pneumonia and admitted to the hospital!







: It doesn't seem too grave, he's pretty stable and they are just doing tests and have him on oxygen and antibiotics, so I'm trying not to be too worried. I offered to just leave now and go be there to help if needed, but so far it's not necessary and the parents said no. So I'm just sort of dealing with our moving stuff that needs to be done and awaiting further developments. DH and I are thinking that it is either some weird coincidence or deep karmic funkiness that this is happening with my dad a week before we move--it's like some weird timing that exactly seven days before we undergo a major life transition he ends up in the hospital!

Anyway, I hope everyone is having a great Memorial Day weekend, whatever you're doing! Does anyone have any fabulous plans for picnics, BBQs, beach trips, vacations, or unconventional observances, etc.?


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
I really want to make sure that I have a really good support system next time, and at least enough of a circle of close mom friends in Louisville before I'm pregnant next time that there will be at least one person in my life that will drop off a freezer casserole or some take-out, or take Ella to the park for an hour so I can rest if need be.

Well you've already got *at least* that, sweetie!! Safe trip vibes to your DH and his caravan, and easy travels to you and Ella on Tuesday! I will PM you my phone number and y'all can call me when you get here!!!

Helen, sticky stickies this time, Mama! DiD, that is SOOO wonderful that you get to quick your job. Woo hoo!

We're going to have a BBQ with a work friend of DH's this evening. We went to the zoo with them (and their twin boys) yesterday, and another co-worker of DH's, his wife, and their 2-year old daughter. Amazingly, they are both on the AP side of the parenting spectrum, and we all had a really good time. I feel lucky we've made some possible friends already.









Happy Memorial Day to all!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm hoping for the Summer 2008 DDC. Who's with me?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I wish I could join you in the February DDC but my poor uterus needs a break, methinks.
Jim and I went to see Pirates 3 for our anniversary. We took Suriya though because I worked all day and missed her terribly.
We've decided I need to quit my job though and I can't wait. I want to quit now, but I'm trying to be a good girl and give two weeks' notice.









im so glad to hear that! you deserve to stay at home.. you have a teeny baby and a toddler! when you told us you were going back to work i felt so sad. im not sure why..i g uess because i think that its terrible that a momma needs to work and be away from their kiddos just to get by. it shoulnt Be that way in our world..
i feel lucky that i can work and stay at home. its not always easy..but i have some extra $ and i get to snuggle my kids (and other peoples) all day!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im so sorry to hear baout your dad.. i hope that he heals up fast and well. i totally remember the plane crash news.. that was so crazy. your dad has really been through it all.

and have an amazingly smooth move! i love gettin gsettled into a new home. im cunting down the weeks till we get to do it! im getting excited and scared. its so far.. im going to miss my family and i know elwynn ngaio will too









and have fun making a baby, whenever you decide (or dont but it happens anyways







)

fern

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
Hmm, I'm not sure whether to feel offended or relieved that Helen is not trying to get me immediately knocked up against my will!









Minus 3 days and counting till we move . . . actually, that is when our stuff will move. We ourselves won't be leaving until the 31st (DH and dogs, doing a cross country road trip caravan with about seven of his other work colleagues/their families who are also moving) and the 1st (me and Ella, going by air because I just couldn't see how it was going to work out for me to drive all that way with her by myself, and we won't all fit in one vehicle.) But we will be staying in a hotel here for the last few days after they take all of our stuff, and most of the hard part on this end anyway will be done.

But the reason I went into that is that one of the things we've done to prepare for the move was to finally get around to downloading and backing up all our digital video tapes of Ella from birth onward onto the computer and an external hard drive. Ours is the type that you actually have to connect up and let it run and play the tape to download it, it doesn't just zap onto the computer. So the result of this is that I actually watched some of the footage from right after she was born, for the first time last night. It was crazy to see how tiny and wobbly she was! She looks so different, but at the same time she looks just the same too--her face has really grown and matured and changed but at the same time she was just so clearly . . . herself . . . back then too. It did make both DH and I sort of go "awwww" and make googly eyes at each other, but first we want to get moved and settled. I want to improve my nutrition and lose preferably about 50 lbs but at least 30 lbs, and get a support system in the new place and go see my in-laws in India so they can meet Ella. I'm thinking that in the fall/early winter we'll be ready to give it a go. I really still have some grief and regrets about the way the first couple of months of Ella's life went for us in some ways (due in large part to my dad having a serious plane accident and nearly dying the week before I gave birth, and subsequent 6 months hospitalization in a trauma-burn ICU, for those who either tuned in after Nov. 05 or don't remember that chapter in my personal drama.) Thinking about having another baby brings all this up for me, and makes me think of how I would like to have things be different the next time. I really want to make sure that I have a really good support system next time, and at least enough of a circle of close mom friends in Louisville before I'm pregnant next time that there will be at least one person in my life that will drop off a freezer casserole or some take-out, or take Ella to the park for an hour so I can rest if need be. That takes a bit of time.

Speaking of my dad, he was coughing quite a bit and having some difficulty breathing Friday, so my mom took him to the ER that night and he was diagnosed with pneumonia and admitted to the hospital!







: It doesn't seem too grave, he's pretty stable and they are just doing tests and have him on oxygen and antibiotics, so I'm trying not to be too worried. I offered to just leave now and go be there to help if needed, but so far it's not necessary and the parents said no. So I'm just sort of dealing with our moving stuff that needs to be done and awaiting further developments. DH and I are thinking that it is either some weird coincidence or deep karmic funkiness that this is happening with my dad a week before we move--it's like some weird timing that exactly seven days before we undergo a major life transition he ends up in the hospital!

Anyway, I hope everyone is having a great Memorial Day weekend, whatever you're doing! Does anyone have any fabulous plans for picnics, BBQs, beach trips, vacations, or unconventional observances, etc.?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im sending all sticky vibes your way..

do you want some sticky toddler hands too? just for good measure?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
This baby had better stick. At LEAST seven November mamas that I know of are expecting between Christmas and Valentines Day. At least now I know why our threads have been so quiet







and sitting there watching while the rest of you have gorgeous babies is going to hurt so much. I'm just taking it one day at a time, though.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh I was sad going back to work too! But when we figured out how much it was costing us for me to work it doesn't make any sense. And I am SO relieved!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Fern, I will gladly take all the sticky vibes. I'll have a few sticky handprints too, just for good measure. Kavita, I thought moving was stressful enough without dealing with morning sickness too, but another baby would be awesome.
Something I was thinking about- I've been wearing my birth bead bracelet every day recently, cos I love you gals and it feels right. Once Amy and Kavita have actually moved, would anyone be up for a life bead swap? I think a lot of us have grown and moved on in two years, and who we are now is not necessarily who we were back then. What do you think?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

oh! i like that idea.. and maybe we can have a a little one for the kiddos too, so they can have something ..a necklace or bracelet too.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Count me in on the bead swap!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I didn't get to participate in the bead swap last time, so I'd love to do it!


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Teresa, wow, great to see you here







I'm so happy to see your name, see a pic of Woody, and hear about your pregnancy, that I came out of lurkdom just to say so!







: (In case you don't recognize me, it's itsybitsy25, I changed my username)

Helen, congrats to you!! I wish you the best!


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

HEY ITSTYBITSY!!!! Thank you! It's good to hear from you, too. What were you doing in lurkdom? (As if I have to ask, as if I, too, am not grasping frantically for a few moments "alone" at the computer each day hoping to be abe to read, much less write!







)


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Geeeeeez guys, stop changing your usernames!!!














(Although I must say, I *love* every one of your new names)

Helen!







Oh how I am hoping for a sticky, sticky little tiny person for you.







I am so excited to read your news!! Congratulations. I am crossing ALL of my body parts for you. Stick baby, do you hear me? STICK!
Yay yay yay!







:







:

Wow has there been an explosion of fertility in the Nov05 mamas lately OR WHAT???


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Please count me out of the fertility explosion, mmkay? I'm about to start college!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah, me too. I've just started training as a post-natal discussion leader with the NCT and I'm planning on training as a doula.
Of course, you could always come over here to train







Nurses and midwives who have babies during their training get paid maternity leave


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Hope everyone is having a happy Memorial day. We went to the butterfly show and nature center and the boys had a marvelous time. We did our cookout yesterday. Dh has a special request for sangria, so off to make that now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneyTree* 







HEY ITSTYBITSY!!!! Thank you! It's good to hear from you, too. What were you doing in lurkdom? (As if I have to ask, as if I, too, am not grasping frantically for a few moments "alone" at the computer each day hoping to be abe to read, much less write!







)

I mainly lurk on this thread, and have severely curtailed my MDC time. I keep up with my TV show threads though


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Good friends of ours in Texas had a baby on Friday, and we just got to see the pictures today.

















(Secret Message to Helen: OK, seeing the newborn baby girl pictures made me say to myself, "Awww, I want a baby!" So you'd better un-hex me like pronto before I go get my IUD removed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







)


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

thanks for the support re: MIL and keagan/fence issues. we'll see, i think i have decided that he just can't be in the garden area without both me and DW there. then one of us can fully be attentive to him and the other can halfway be attentive to the garden









Helen- i am sooooooo crossing my fingers for you! stick, baby, stick!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I'm hoping for the Summer 2008 DDC. Who's with me?

me. i think.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I didn't get to participate in the bead swap last time, so I'd love to do it!

me too


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I hope I am allowed to post this here...
I just read that another Nov05 mama recently discovered that she's pregnant. Remember Dziejen, who lost her baby girl at 33 weeks gestation?







She got a BFP earlier this month!







Yay Dziejen!!

As for me, I'm still recovering from a mighty cold virus, & stressing over Xeowyn's teeth.







: It looks like he's going in for some major dental work next month, under general anesthesia. My poor baby was born with some messed up or non-existent enamel & his teeth are just rotting away. We're doing everything we can to try to avoid it being so bad for our next baby. Who, by the way, became a fetus today. No more embryodom for my little person.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

OMG, zjande, that's fantastic. I'm so happy for her. Is she doing the DDC thing again? I'm so sorry about Xeowyn's teeth.
Amy, if you re-read I actually told you to post all of those broody mama vibes on. .. new babies are gorgeous though, aren't they?
31 days and counting.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i think that she is cautiously optimistic..she had a MC last year








i think about her all the time and i really hope this baby brings her all the joy in the world.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
31 days and counting.









??!! 31 days till what may i ask?


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
??!! 31 days till what may i ask?

Since her







yes?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Erm, no. That's 17 dpo, plus 14 days added on= 31 days pregnant. Then I take the 14 days back off when I meet the midwife and lie about my dates








31 down, 60 to go until I'm out of the first trimester. If we make it to 32, that's great. If not, 31 was pretty cool.
(so says the woman surrounded by soggy strips of stripy paper







)


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Erm, no. That's 17 dpo, plus 14 days added on= 31 days pregnant. Then I take the 14 days back off when I meet the midwife and lie about my dates








31 down, 60 to go until I'm out of the first trimester. If we make it to 32, that's great. If not, 31 was pretty cool.
(so says the woman surrounded by soggy strips of stripy paper







)


still got my fingers crossed for you!!!
and if i may ask, why will you lie about dates to your MW? are you expecting strict guidelines about only being 42 weeks and then needing to transfer care if you go over or ????


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Helen!

And I'm thrilled to hear that Dziejen is pregnant again, too









I'm more of an early 2009 DDC, I think. If all works out as I imagine, we'll move back to Canada and start TTC early next summer. If I get PPAF, that is... I don't feel any urgency, but am getting to a place where I can imagine another baby in my future.

Right now my angst of the week is a terrible cut on my nipple, right where it meets the areola. We obviously fell asleep nursing, and it is sooo painful. Kind of feels like my nipple might fall off. I tried pumping to give it a rest from bad latch, but it just started bleeding







I'm back to my early breastfeeding mantra of "nipples will heal". And half contemplating one-sided weaning again, since that side has always been more challenging and more uncomfortable







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh no Mel








(this too will heal, this too will heal, this too will heal- and QUICKLY!!!)

Susannah, my local hospital has a nasty reputation for ringing women up at any point after 41 weeks and demanding that they come in for an induction the next day, whether they're booked for a home birth or not. Given that the odds are that I'm going to be at the late end of the normal range again (Alex was 3.5 weeks late, Isaac was early, Skye was 12 days late) then having a different set of dates in the records makes sense.
And yes, we are trying to fix this







:


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I hope you don't go to 42 weeks or beyond with this one Helen. Maybe you'll be lucky like I was this time and only go 4 days past your EDD. Imagine my surprise when she was born so early!
Jim has a job interview tomorrow at noon PST for a management position that would double his salary. Prayers and positive thoughts for my sweetie pie if you can spare them! I'd love to quit my job without any guilt at all.








I've resigned myself to the fact that I'll be awake all night. Suriya is running a 102 degree temp. and wants to nurse non-stop and wants me to bounce her while she sleeps while nursing. I can't do that in my sleep and every time I stop she wakes up screaming her head off. No other symptoms besides the fever so I have no idea what is going on with her.
Is it insane that despite the sleep deprivation I am totally aching for another baby already?


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Is it insane that despite the sleep deprivation I am totally aching for another baby already?

Yes, insane is exactly the word I'd use.







(You know I say that lovingly, DiD!!)

Last night while we were nursing before bed, Brynn told me that I'm "really lovely." She is so wonderful.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

PS: A gazillion vibes to your DH today, DiD!!








:







:







:







:







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, Lydia, even I say it's insane to be broody again this quickly







The very best of British luck to Jim today, though- Canadian luck? Maybe?

Amy, Brynn sounds gorgeous. Skye doesn't know nice words like that yet (or if she does, she doesn't use them.) The talking has slowed down a bit recently.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Mel, was it you who introduced to our DDC the mantra "Respect the nap" lo these many many months ago? I have been using that again as of late since we are down to one teeny tiny nap per day, at all different times, and I am crazy tired. I SHOULD be laying down with Woody at this very moment, but I am not. I am eating the last two bites of Chubby Hubby and pretending to get some lesson plans done while hanging out here. Wouldn't it be lovely if ice cream increased milk supply?

DiD,







for dh's new job! I'm trying to point my dh in that direction, too, but it's a sensitive thing sometimes, and my bringing it up last night didn't go over as well as I'd hoped.

Fern and Amy, I just went looking through your lovely photo pages. What sweet and adorable children





















!!!!! Fern, your tatoo is spectacular, one of the most beautiful I've ever seen.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

WTH is chubby hubby??? Beer and pizza flavoured icecream?


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.benjerry.com/our_products...?product_id=26 That should bring up the info on Chubby Hubby a flavor I have never tried. Sounds rather interesting if I can ever eat dairy again. At the moment I have 1 child in school and the other sleeping. A little bit ago while home for lunch dh said it was so quiet in here it's eerie. I disagree and think it's nice and peaceful. It might also save my sanity which would be a very good thing! Amazingly Joseph has been great with walking Annette to school and playing by himself today. I think he is enjoying not being told how he is allowed to play with his toys.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneyTree* 
Mel, was it you who introduced to our DDC the mantra "Respect the nap" lo these many many months ago? I have been using that again as of late since we are down to one teeny tiny nap per day, at all different times, and I am crazy tired. I SHOULD be laying down with Woody at this very moment, but I am not. I am eating the last two bites of Chubby Hubby and pretending to get some lesson plans done while hanging out here. Wouldn't it be lovely if ice cream increased milk supply?









yes, that was me. To remind myself that even if I really, really want to get up and go do things, that if I lie down with her and help her sleep when she needs it, I can reap the benefits of a much happier baby (or toddler) for the rest of the day. And will ultimately be more productive. Usually...

My nipple is getting better, I think. I've only nursed on that side twice in the past 24 hours, and hand expressed a bit inbetween. I think it just needs a bit more rest and we should be back to normal.

Speaking of all of the babies to be, where will everyone be birthing? I know you had to transfer last time, Teresa- will you be homebirthing your new baby?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Okay, I'm sooo embarassed. I haven't posted at all in May and the month ends tomorrow! Eek! Its been a really crazy month, because...

1- we drove from Kansas to Arizona so the kids could be in my cousin's wedding. the trip was amazing and Sedona is the most beautiful place on earth and one 45 minute hike there would have justified the 50 hours we spent in the car that week by itself. Here's me and Ellie on said hike, and here's DH and Killy. The Painted Desert (also in AZ) was also amazing, and Ellie loved it. When we got back in the car she was actually crying for more!

2- we got back and moved from Kansas to Virginia three days later. The move was absolutely horrific in every way (we were totally unprepared since we'd been out of town the week before, the uhaul broke down, there was a hold up with the closing on our house in Kansas). However, we love our new house! We bought a log house on two acres only 4 miles from my parents house in the rural community where I grew up (Floyd, VA - its actually pretty well known in crunchy circles).

3- six days after we moved in, we hosted Killy's third birthday party. I don't know what I was thinking when I planned that, but it really put the pressure on for us to get unpacked and settled.

4- we spent the last few days very busy. I had to de-sod my garden patch by hand and then get my garden in, and DH was locked in an epic battle with the new dishwasher. (don't ever decide to "save" the $125 installation fee and DIY, dishwashers are not an easy deal) The final outcome is that we have a lovely garden and a working dishwasher, though, so I really shouldn't be complaining.

I'm trying to catch up on the thread, but its tough! I might just have to try to do a better job in June!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh, yeah, and in the middle of all this crazyness, I decided we absolutely had to have a new family portrait done.







: The best pics are in my sig...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

He said he felt like it went really well. Now begins the wait and see if he gets the second interview, and then, get this, there's a third interview. Ugh. The stress is making me eat so much junk food.
I've been doing cardio every day and I've had a lot more energy lately even despite the lack of sleep. Today I only made it 18 minutes, we are having a heat wave here. It was 90 degrees today. Bleh.
I told him I wanted another baby and he laughed at me, telling me the last time I told him that I ended up pregnant in a month. Fat chance of that, we sleep with two babies in between us and I don't usually go to bed until 3-4 hours after he does, and once he's asleep, he's a corpse until 5am. That, combined with the lack of my AF post partum, I doubt we'll have another baby any time soon.
It's just as well but I sure do loves me some babies!
Amy, I can't picture a baby 17-18 months old saying something like that. It's SO cute. Winter doesn't really talk at all. I wonder if it's a girl vs. boy thing. Do boys talk later than girls?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yep. Traditionally girls talk earlier and are better at sitting still, staying "on task" and doing what toys are designed to do- boys are more likely to think laterally, to multitask and to problemsolve (for instance, building a tower of rethings to use as a ladder.) By any standards, though, Brynn's language development is unusual.
This is, btw, why so many boys struggle in mainstream schooling- its just not set up for their kind of learning.
Jen, gorgeous photos


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Did I mention that I'm going to start homeschooling my oldest next year? He and I both can't wait. We're going to have so much fun.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Mel, I'm not really sure what our birthing plan is yet. I think I really need to revisit Woody's birth and deal with a lot of those past feelings. I was reading in the Sears' _Birth Book_ last night about how a mother isn't a good candidate for a home birth if she's not totally and completely sure that she should be birthing at home, and honestly that wasn't me. I think I was much more hesitant than I admitted to myself, and now I'm looking back and wondering how much that fear and stress had to do with the circumstances that led to the transfer. So I don't quite know.

QoC, those are cute pictures. It looks like y'all had a really good time in AZ!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

we are off camping and activisting (its early..come on..







)
talk to you all in a week or 2.. dont anyone do anything exciting without me.

love! fern


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

OMG Jim just called and he got a second interview. That means he made the first cut! Second interview is tomorrow at noon. Prayers and positive thoughts pretty please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Hooooray!!!!! That's wonderful!

Our good news: I found a great preschool for Brynn starting in the Fall!!!! After having spent the past few days learning about our options, I am extremely happy to have gotten into this one. It's going to be two days a week for 2-3 hours per morning, and I am really excited about it.







I think it will be great for both of us...and maybe I'll finally get back to work on my PhD.







I may have also found a fellow AP mom to keep Brynn for a few hours twice a week during the summer, so I'm excited about that. Big changes in our life.

Speaking of which, I have a confession.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Susannah, my local hospital has a nasty reputation for ringing women up at any point after 41 weeks and demanding that they come in for an induction the next day, whether they're booked for a home birth or not. Given that the odds are that I'm going to be at the late end of the normal range again (Alex was 3.5 weeks late, Isaac was early, Skye was 12 days late) then having a different set of dates in the records makes sense.
And yes, we are trying to fix this







:

could you just not answer the phone or say ok and then not go in? seriously, what will they do? drag you kicking and screaming?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Do boys talk later than girls?

keagan still doesn't do much more than grunt








he signs milk, please, more, and we are working on thank you. he'll say "mama" (which my DW LOVES!!!) and my MIL swears that he says "grandma" and "i love you"








otherwise, everything is "that". oh, and of course we've got down "NO"!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
OMG Jim just called and he got a second interview. That means he made the first cut! Second interview is tomorrow at noon. Prayers and positive thoughts pretty please!!!!!!!!!!!

thinking of you!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck to your DH, DID! I really, really hope he gets the job!

QofC~ Glad to hear from you! I hope you guys finish settling in to your new home soon. It looks terrific, and your new family photos are amazing. What a beautiful family!

Amy~ I'm glad that sleep is improving for you guys. For some random reason I put Neela down to sleep in her toddler bed (it's in our room, and usually just a place to play and keep laundry) last night, and checked on her an hour later and found that she'd fallen out and probably started climbing back in before falling asleep again. I didn't take photos- but her body was on the ground, with her head and arms resting up on the bed







So not quite ready for a toddler bed yet, at least not one without a side-rail!

Have fun camping, Fern!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Susannah, this hospital haven't met me in a personal context yet. They just know me from a "professional" point of view as the branch chair where I'm all moderate and mainstream and sensible, not the die-hard hippie weirdo placenta-painting homebirthing freak that I truly am. But yes, the advice I give everyone is to accept the appointment, whether you intend to go or not.

DiD- go Jim!!! He can do this!









Fern, we'll miss you, mama. Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Mel, you made me remember this moment last month. I took it when we were primitive camping for a week in April, which was surprisingly simple with a happy toddler and plenty of hills to run up and down.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Teresa, OMG, that is adorable. Was he asleep? Too cute!

Hey all, here's the new June thread.


----------

